# vi è mai capitato?



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

*vi è mai capitato?*

di essere fidanzate...di voler bene al vostro uomo...ma di essere attratte da un altro?

io ci sn dentro in pieno....con un collega...che appena mi vede andar via dal fine turno me lo ritrovo negli spogiatoi...(è pazzo a 

rischiare cosi tanto)... due sere ci sn uscita... la seconda è stata ieri ... e abbiamo fatto l'amore.. giuro che mi sn sentita in cielo... 

e oggi nn mi aspettavo che facesse una cosa del genere....praticamente abbiamo usato un preservativo che avevo io.. solo che 

se il mio tipo vede che nn ce l'ho piu....lascio immaginare....allora prima è andati a comprarli(è tornato al posto di ieri x vedere 

quali erano)e me li ha portati....facendosi uno sbatti assurdo xke era a pelo con l'ora che doveva andare a lavoro.... io mi sento 

troppo confusa....xke col mio ragazzo sto bene... e giuro che nn vorrei nn vederlo e sentirlo piu... nn voglio fargli del male...nn lo 

merita....anche se ormai glie l'ho gia fatto.... ma allo stesso tempo sto bene anche cn quest'altro ragazzo... nn so cosa fare 

davvero.... mi sento troppo confusa


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

ma che puttanaio è diventato il posto di lavoro?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di essere fidanzate...di voler bene al vostro uomo...ma di essere attratte da un altro?
> 
> io ci sn dentro in pieno....con un collega...che appena mi vede andar via dal fine turno me lo ritrovo negli spogiatoi...(è pazzo a
> 
> ...


Viverti le situazioni da libera finchè non vi son vincoli troppo stretti, no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





O è meglio la copertina calda per il freddo inverno?

Guarda posso arrivare a capire i casini fra persone sposate, con figli, mutui e mazzi vari...ma fra persone ancora giovani (mi pare) e fidanzate...è volersi solo far del male gratuito!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda posso arrivare a capire i casini fra persone sposate, con figli, mutui e mazzi vari...ma fra persone ancora giovani (mi pare) e fidanzate...è *volersi solo far del male gratuito*!


è voler solo far del male gratuito!!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Ma quanti anni hai?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> e me li ha portati....facendosi uno sbatti assurdo xke era a pelo con l'ora che doveva andare a lavoro.... io mi sento


ma come casso parli?
io prenderei lezioni d'italiano prima di preoccuparsi di altro.


----------



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

ne ho 20.. xo è difficile...col mio ragazzo ci sto insieme da 10 mesi... e nn è neanche una storiella ...xke è entrato nella mia famiglia e io nella sua... ce un certo legame... nn voglio finere tutto magari x un semplice capriccio mio.... xke io rimarro dell'idea che un altro cosi è impossibile trovarlo... ma quando ce il mio collega... vado in estasy


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ne ho 20.. xo è difficile...col mio ragazzo ci sto insieme da 10 mesi... e nn è neanche una storiella ...xke è entrato nella mia famiglia e io nella sua... ce un certo legame... nn voglio finere tutto magari x un semplice capriccio mio.... xke io rimarro dell'idea che un altro cosi è impossibile trovarlo... ma quando ce il mio collega... vado in estasy


partiamo dalla punteggiatura ok?


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come casso parli?
> io prenderei lezioni d'italiano prima di preoccuparsi di altro.


Allora siete fissate!! L'importante è capirsi, no?

Vi piace il mio avatar?


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di essere fidanzate...di voler bene al vostro uomo...ma di essere attratte da un altro?
> 
> io ci sn dentro in pieno....con un collega...che appena mi vede andar via dal fine turno me lo ritrovo negli spogiatoi...(è pazzo a
> 
> ...


io lascerei quel cervo di montagna del tuo uomo e farei una fuitina con l'amante....



vuoi mettere uno che si sbatte a comprare i profilattici per non farsi sgamare?

come direbbe asu...gajardo!


----------



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> ma che puttanaio è diventato il posto di lavoro?


 guarda che qst cose nn succedono solo a lavoro!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Io veramente non ce la faccio...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ne ho 20.. xo è difficile...col mio ragazzo ci sto insieme da 10 mesi... e nn è neanche una storiella ...xke è entrato nella mia famiglia e io nella sua... ce un certo legame... nn voglio finere tutto magari x un semplice capriccio mio.... xke io rimarro dell'idea che un altro cosi è impossibile trovarlo... ma quando ce il mio collega... vado in estasy


Per me corri troppo!!!
un fidanzamento serio, 20 anni, considera che sei giovanissima, e se già un'altra persona ti manda in estasi dopo solo 10 mesi...pensa a quanti altri potrebbero farlo, non sarebbe forse il caso di pensarci bene prima di continuare stà storia?!?


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di essere fidanzate...di voler bene al vostro uomo...ma di essere attratte da un altro?
> 
> io ci sn dentro in pieno....con un collega...che appena mi vede andar via dal fine turno me lo ritrovo negli spogiatoi...(è pazzo a
> 
> ...



Sei cosi giovane che hai tutto il diritto di far casini, complicarti la vita e sbattere con il musetto sul muro.
Se non l'avessi fatto io non sarei mai cresciuta.
Viviti tutto fino in fondo, con il tempo capirai se è giusto lasciarlo o meno.


----------



## Old summer04 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Secondo me hai fatto più che bene e fin che dura goditi la situazione!!! Ma stai attenta e preparati che prima o poi piangi!!!!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io veramente non ce la faccio...


idem con patata.
andiamo a farci un cocktail molto alcolico?


----------



## Old flstaf (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Allora siete fissate!! L'importante è capirsi, no?
> 
> Vi piace il mio avatar?


Quoto Medusalem al 100%

Il problema è appunto capirsi !!

Un italiano così approssimativo rende tutto più difficile e rende me più nervoso.

Perchè distruggere una lingua così colorita ed appiattirsi nell'americanizzazione di massa ???


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem con patata.
> andiamo a farci un cocktail molto alcolico?


posso venire?!? scendiamo giù in cucina?!?

Io non capisco...lui si sbatte a comprar preservativi per nn farsi sgamare e tu come se nulla fosse metti la tua foto come se fossimo in chat?!? Ma se qualcuno dovesse riconoscerti????


----------



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sei cosi giovane che hai tutto il diritto di far casini, complicarti la vita e sbattere con il musetto sul muro.
> Se non l'avessi fatto io non sarei mai cresciuta.
> Viviti tutto fino in fondo,* con il tempo capirai se è giusto lasciarlo o meno.*


quello che mi chiedo... è xke bisogna avere tutti qst problemi.. alla fine con lui nn ci ho mai litigato...nn mi ha mai trattata male... anzi.. è sempre pronto e disponibile... mi sento una cretina.. xo alla fine in 10mesi ce ne sono stati di ragazzi carucci che ci hanno provato cn me.. e il mio collega mi ha dato segni ma nn mi ha sforzata... in qst momento vorrei essere tipo quelle domme che possono avere piu uomini... è difficile scegliere!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sei cosi giovane che hai tutto il diritto di far casini, complicarti la vita e sbattere con il musetto sul muro.
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Ottobre 2008)

*che sclero...*

E' uno sbattone.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Allora siete fissate!! *L'importante è capirsi*, no?
> 
> Vi piace il mio avatar?


vero.



fosse possibile.


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sei cosi giovane che hai tutto il diritto di far casini, complicarti la vita e sbattere con il musetto sul muro.
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io veramente non ce la faccio...


non fare così a zia.
thò la spalla su cui piangere.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non fare così a zia.
> thò la spalla su cui piangere.



No vado a prendermi una sbronza... ho bisogno di dimenticare il mondo che mi circonda.


----------



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

mamma mia...basta sbagliare una lettera e mi massacrate? che puntigliosi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> quello che mi chiedo... è xke bisogna avere tutti qst problemi.. alla fine con lui nn ci ho mai litigato...nn mi ha mai trattata male... anzi.. è sempre pronto e disponibile... mi sento una cretina.. xo alla fine in 10mesi ce ne sono stati di ragazzi carucci che ci hanno provato cn me.. e il mio collega mi ha dato segni ma nn mi ha sforzata... *in qst momento vorrei essere tipo quelle domme che possono avere piu uomini*... è difficile scegliere!


ma intendi a pagamento o gratis?


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelo del male....


ma quant'è figo il tuo avatarro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> mamma mia...basta sbagliare una lettera e mi massacrate? che puntigliosi!


 
una lettera? che ottimista!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> angelo del male....
> 
> 
> ma quant'è figo il tuo avatarro


 
mariangela fa sempre la sua porca figura, ne?


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> belledejour ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sei cosi giovane che hai tutto il diritto di far casini, complicarti la vita e sbattere con il musetto sul muro.
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio lo stai già facendo... secondo me se hai avuto il coraggio di darla al collega dovresti averne altrettanto e mollare quel pover becco inconsapevole del tuo fidanzato


 
ha detto più uomini. due sono ancora pochi forse


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

*!!!!!*

Mi stavo domandando cosa ne farà quel collega dei profilattici rimasti....
Immagino che penserà di usarli, quindi rimanderei le valutazioni a data da destinarsi, quando certamente avrai le idee più chiare sia sul tuo ragazzo che su di lui!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Mi stavo domandando cosa ne farà quel collega dei profilattici rimasti....
> Immagino che penserà di usarli*, quindi rimanderei le valutazioni a data da destinarsi, quando certamente avrai le idee più chiare sia sul tuo ragazzo che su di lui!!!!
> Bruja



consigli di decidere a scatola ultimata?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> consigli di decidere a scatola ultimata?


ha ragione.
la fretta è sempre cattiva consigliera..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> consigli di decidere a scatola ultimata?


 
confezione da 100, comprata su postalmarket


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> confezione da 100, comprata su postalmarket


e RIUTILIZZABILI!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (6 Ottobre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> Quoto* Medusalem* al 100%
> 
> Il problema è appunto capirsi !!
> 
> ...



Medusalem????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e RIUTILIZZABILI!!!!


 
double-face?


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e *RIUTILIZZABILI*!!!!






















basta lavarli a 30° senza centrifuga?

ma si stirano?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> basta lavarli a 30° senza centrifuga?
> 
> ma si stirano?


mica sempre è natale sapete???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> basta lavarli a 30° senza centrifuga?
> 
> ma si stirano?


è meglio lavarli a secco. sennò si restringono


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mica sempre è natale sapete???


e allora perché stai facendo il presepe?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora perché stai facendo il presepe?


mi porto avanti..


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora perché stai facendo il presepe?



per fumarsi il muschio del prato!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e poi cambia la madonna con una sua foto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> per fumarsi il muschio del prato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quello di brugola è l'unico presepe al mondo senza muschio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi porto avanti..


mi sembra una saggia idea


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Ma voi sbagliate candeggio!

Io uso ACE


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello di brugola è l'unico presepe al mondo senza muschio.


 
non c'ha manco il bue e l'asinello
anzi..non ha mai avuto neanche il bimbetto ...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma voi sbagliate candeggio!
> 
> Io uso ACE


Il succo di frutta?


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma voi sbagliate candeggio!
> 
> Io uso ACE



a me piace di più il succo alla pera


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il succo di frutta?


D'HO!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Che ***** avete un cervello in due?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> a me piace di più il succo alla pera


A te ti si da la pera e basta...


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il succo di frutta?


sono sconvolta da tanta audacia..


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il succo di frutta?





disperso ha detto:


> a me piace di più il succo alla pera


Che teneri che siamo!


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ***** avete un cervello in due?


sono io che scrocco neuroni un po' a tutti...


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A te ti si da la pera e basta...


ma riconosci il mio avatar?


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Che teneri che siamo!


patata....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> patata....









Nessuno mi ha mai chiamato patata....


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Nessuno mi ha mai chiamato patata....


guarda che non era in senso offensivo...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> guarda che non era in senso offensivo...


Beh meno male...


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

ho le lacrime e le convulsioni
non ce la faccio più, 
muoio dal ridere

BASTAAAAA


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi stavo domandando cosa ne farà quel collega dei profilattici rimasti....
> Immagino che penserà di usarli, quindi rimanderei le valutazioni a data da destinarsi, quando certamente avrai le idee più chiare sia sul tuo ragazzo che su di lui!!!!
> Bruja


beh si dovresti contarli.. se non li usa tutti con te...


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> beh si dovresti contarli.. se non li usa tutti con te...


No, non contarli... ci rimarrai sicuramente male, e comunque lui avrà un'ottima scusa, c'è sempre un "amico in difficoltà" bisognoso di un prestito!


----------



## La Lupa (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


>


Senti bbello, questa è la MIA faccina!


----------



## Old matilde (6 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> No, non contarli... ci rimarrai sicuramente male, e comunque lui avrà un'ottima scusa, c'è sempre un "amico in difficoltà" bisognoso di un prestito!


ah già, un preservativo non lo si nega a nessuno!


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Senti bbello, questa è la MIA faccina!


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

ma ciuccola dove sei finita?


----------



## La Lupa (6 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> ma ciuccola dove sei finita?


Sarà finito il turno...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

*iena*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sarà finito il turno...


----------



## Old disperso (6 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sarà finito il turno...


ah gia! il collega nello spogliatoio...


cucciola metti una x sui pacchetti dei profilattici...se ne trovi uno senza...bucali con la forchetta!!!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di essere fidanzate...di voler bene al vostro uomo...ma di essere attratte da un altro?
> 
> io ci sn dentro in pieno....con un collega...che appena mi vede andar via dal fine turno me lo ritrovo negli spogiatoi...(è pazzo a
> 
> ...


 
oh madonnina bella... vuoi dire che anche sul posto di lavoro si cucca?
ho capito una fava della vita io, ma proprio una fava...


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> ma che puttanaio è diventato il posto di lavoro?


 
...e poi dicono che siamo noi piloti e gli assistenti di volo ad essere "razza bastarda" per quanto concergono 'sti casini...
Airforever


----------



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ah già, un preservativo non lo si nega a nessuno!


 ma forse nn avete capito... quello che abbiamo usato era mio...e siccome il mio raga sa che ce l'ho e ieri l'ho usato.. nn cn lui.. il mio collega x nn mettermi nei guai oggi e' ritornato a vedere che tipo erano x prenderli uguali!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

oh bimba dì che l'hai perso.. e che sarà mai?!?!?!


----------



## Old black13 (6 Ottobre 2008)

vivi giorno per giorno senza star troppo a preoccuparti del futuro
il tempo passa troppo infretta per star li a farti seghe mentali...
oggi questo tuo rapporto non è un problema... metti le cose in chiaro con sto tuo collega e poi se mai la cosa diventerà problematica affrontala di petto.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e poi dicono che siamo noi piloti e gli assistenti di volo ad essere "razza bastarda" per quanto concergono 'sti casini...
> Airforever


 
seocndo me sta frase l'hai inserita ad ok.. nevvvvvvveroo? ghghghghg


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

AIUTOOOOOOOOOOO!!!​


----------



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sarà finito il turno...


 magari....sn in malattia x una settimana... ho la tracheite.. uff..


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

scusa mary ma tu quanti anni tieni? 18, 19?


----------



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> scusa mary ma tu quanti anni tieni? 18, 19?


 ancora un numero in piu...venti


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

ah ecco.. mi pareva....


----------



## Old black13 (6 Ottobre 2008)

per tatina
ti riferivi a me!?


----------



## Old black13 (6 Ottobre 2008)

è bello sentirsi un adolescente al primo incontro con il cuore che batte a mille......


----------



## Old black13 (6 Ottobre 2008)

bella gioventù!!!!
se tornassi indietro....
e tu tatina ci torneresti indietro!!!


----------



## Old cucciolamary (6 Ottobre 2008)

black13 ha detto:


> è bello sentirsi un adolescente al primo incontro con il cuore che batte a mille......


 ma in teoria a 20anni nn si e' piu adolescenti!


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

si moltiplicano sempre di più..


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ma in teoria a 20anni nn si e' piu adolescenti!


Una volta..Ora l'adoscelenza per molti si spinge a 40 e oltre. Ma guarda che non è un peccato. Basta solo essere coerenti. Il problema sta quando si vuole passare per adulti con una testa da adolescenti.

Buscopann


----------



## Old flstaf (6 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ma forse nn avete capito... quello che abbiamo usato era mio...e siccome il mio raga sa che ce l'ho e ieri l'ho usato.. nn cn lui.. il mio collega x nn mettermi nei guai oggi e' ritornato a vedere che tipo erano x prenderli uguali!



Puoi sempre inventare una scusa del tipo
"avevo l'alitosi e mi sono sbagliata usandolo come gomma da masticare!"
voi donne siete fantastiche con le scuse, noi maschietti ci crediamo sempre.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> Puoi sempre inventare una scusa del tipo
> "avevo l'alitosi e mi sono sbagliata usandolo come gomma da masticare!"
> voi donne siete fantastiche con le scuse, noi maschietti ci crediamo sempre.


 E' una scusa molto credibile, la crederei alla parola


----------



## Old whoistheterrorist (6 Ottobre 2008)

_nulla di strano
difficile oggigiorno conoscere una persona che non ha una doppia vita
auguri per le tue relazioni

_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di essere fidanzate...di voler bene al vostro uomo...ma di essere attratte da un altro?
> 
> io ci sn dentro in pieno....con un collega...che appena mi vede andar via dal fine turno me lo ritrovo negli spogiatoi...(è pazzo a
> 
> ...


 Ma gli altri (a parte il tuo ragazzo) non ti hanno mai guardato che il fatto che uno ti voglia ti ha fatto andare fuori di testa?


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

black13 ha detto:


> bella gioventù!!!!
> se tornassi indietro....
> e tu tatina ci torneresti indietro!!!


 
tesò io no sono mai cresciuta


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ma in teoria a 20anni nn si e' piu adolescenti!


ma da come scrivi te resti adolescente a vita tesò...


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

whoistheterrorist ha detto:


> _nulla di strano_
> _difficile oggigiorno conoscere una persona che non ha una doppia vita_
> _auguri per le tue relazioni_


 
una volta tanto hai detto una cosa intelligente.. 


i bricc di dove?


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma da come scrivi te resti adolescente a vita tesò...


allora ce l'hai per vizio


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ah già, un preservativo non lo si nega a nessuno!


Non sia mai... in questi casi trattasi della cosidetta "solidarietà maschile"... magari vale lo stesso per la fidanzata, e il suo "raga" non se la prende più di tanto, che ne dite?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

whoistheterrorist ha detto:


> _nulla di strano
> difficile oggigiorno conoscere una persona che non ha una doppia vita
> auguri per le tue relazioni
> 
> _


Commenti come questi mi spaventano!!!

Nulla di strano avere una doppia vita... mi compliments!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Che bella*

Che bella storia...son commosso...piena di amore e rispetto....!!


----------



## Old stellamarina (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> ma che puttanaio è diventato il posto di lavoro?


 
ma che ve lo dico a fà


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

Io sono contro le abbreviazioni tipo "sn, xke" e che c... va bene il tradimento, va bene tutto, ma almeno un minimo di lingua italiana preserviamola....


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> *Io sono contro le abbreviazioni tipo "sn, xke"* e che c... va bene il tradimento, va bene tutto, ma almeno un minimo di lingua italiana preserviamola....


Senza parlare dei " TVB "


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

ho invece scoperto questa cosa degli asterischi... fortissima!!! 
Cioè, se scrivo una cosa tipo " brutto figlio di ******* ******* pezzo di  " vengono fuori in automatico tutti questi asterischi... non potrebbero i webmaster fare la stessa cosa per le orribili abbreviazioni?


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senza parlare dei " TVB "


 ma si fa prima a scrivere...non è che a scuola scrivevo cosi'! va bene tutto....ma non sono poi cosi cretina


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ma che antica! adesso si dice fidanza, non raga..cpt?


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ma si fa prima a scrivere...non è che a scuola scrivevo cosi'! va bene tutto....ma non sono poi cosi cretina



Eh figurati, e che fretta hai?? manco avessi l'amante che ti aspetta...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> ho invece scoperto questa cosa degli asterischi... fortissima!!!
> Cioè, se scrivo una cosa tipo " brutto figlio di ******* ******* pezzo di " vengono fuori in automatico tutti questi asterischi... non potrebbero i webmaster fare la stessa cosa per le orribili abbreviazioni?


 *per quello hai ragione...ma non ci vuole un dizionario per capire che '' ke=che; x=per;xke=perche'' mica ne uso cosi tante....forse ti stai basando troppo su di me....e non hai visto come sono conciate davvero le ragazze della mia eta'...ed anche piu piccole....*


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> *per quello hai ragione...ma non ci vuole un dizionario per capire che '' ke=che; x=per;xke=perche'' mica ne uso cosi tante....forse ti stai basando troppo su di me....e non hai visto come sono conciate davvero le ragazze della mia eta'...ed anche piu piccole....*


beh mi sembra che tu sia un esempione da seguire, un faro per quelle conciate peggio...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Conciate peggio??*

Io conciate peggio...non ne vedo così tante...un faro nella nebbia direi....!!


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh mi sembra che tu sia un esempione da seguire, un faro per quelle conciate peggio...


 non so come fai a giudicare attraverso un pc!


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> *per quello hai ragione...ma non ci vuole un dizionario per capire che '' ke=che; x=per;xke=perche'' mica ne uso cosi tante....forse ti stai basando troppo su di me....e non hai visto come sono conciate davvero le ragazze della mia eta'...ed anche piu piccole....*


io un'idea più o meno la ho, visto che ho una figlia della tua età.
a lei ho insegnato , parlando della tua firma,
che mentre un paio di dolci rimpianti possono essere sopportabili, dei rimorsi preferirei fare a meno.
forse dipende da cosa intendiamo per vivere a pieno la nostra vita rispettando anche quella degli altri


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non so come fai a giudicare attraverso un pc!


giudico attraverso quello che hai scritto e la storia del collega è una delle storie più edificanti che io abbia mai letto....se hai una sorellina più piccola mi raccomando di raccontargliela (quando avrà un' età adeguata ovviamente) raccomandandole di seguire il tuo esempio...ma magari sarebbe ancora meglio organizzare un seminario anche alle sue amichette, non sia mai che una tale esperienza non venga divulgata a più persone possibile...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

E' un giudizio virtuale se vuoi... ma quello che scrivi e' di un superficiale disarmante

A 20 anni non sei un'adolescente e avresti dovuto capire da un pezzo che e' meglio aspirare a "chi e' conciata meglio" perche' aiuta a progredire, piuttosto che guardarsi dietro a "quelle conciate peggio" e bearsi della propria misera condizione che si, paragonata a un'ameba non e' poi cosi' male


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

Oh, qui mi sa che ci scatta una bella rissa tra giovani pollastre e mature gallinelle!!! 'spetta, 'spetta che mi metto comodo.... ecco qui, patatine e coca cola... ok, fuoco alle polveri!!


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

COMUNQUE(per far capire che so anche l'italiano)ieri sera siccome sono ammalata sono stata a casa mia col mio ragazzo a gurdare un film...e gli ho spiegato un po di cose...diciamo che mi sono "confessata".. gli ho detto qusi tutto tranne che ci sono andata a letto...

siccome lui è tre(mettiamo PER esteso il numero prima che dicono che sono di fretta) giorni che non sta bene per colpa mia...perche mi vede strana ma non aveva capito cosa c'era sotto ...ho deciso di tirare fuori la verita' e gli ho spiegato che ho un gran casino in testa... e che l'unica cosa che devo fare è decidere... ma è anche la cosa piu difficile... io non vorrei far soffrire nessuno... ma primo poi deve capitare... 

ho mandato un mess al mio collega...con scritto che mi devo decidere....anche perche non credo che a lui stia bene continuare cosi... e mi ha risposto ''lo vedi anche te che ora non ti sto chiedendo nulla per non mandarti in confusione ancora di piu...perche sei troppo importante...pero' è anche ovvio che non possiamo andare avanti cosi' per sempre''

forse l'unica cosa migliore da fare è staccare....e vedere chi il mio cuore cerca...


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Oh, qui mi sa che ci scatta una bella rissa tra giovani pollastre e mature gallinelle!!! 'spetta, 'spetta che mi metto comodo.... ecco qui, patatine e coca cola... ok, fuoco alle polveri!!


 non credo sai?
personalmente , da brava gallina vecchia vado a fare il brodo .


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

ma invece di comunicare a tutti che devi decidere fermarti e decidere da sola no??
tristessa....


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Oh, qui mi sa che ci scatta una bella rissa tra giovani pollastre e mature gallinelle!!! 'spetta, 'spetta che mi metto comodo.... ecco qui, patatine e coca cola... ok, fuoco alle polveri!!


io sono uomo(ndr) caro il mio Staffelli


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Oh, qui mi sa che ci scatta una bella rissa tra giovani pollastre e mature gallinelle!!! 'spetta, 'spetta che mi metto comodo.... ecco qui, patatine e coca cola... ok, fuoco alle polveri!!


Fai pure, ma ho la sensazione che rimarrai deluso.


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

(vado a mangiare...hola..)


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai pure, ma ho la sensazione che rimarrai deluso.


matura gallinella, niente rissa allora?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> matura gallinella, niente rissa allora?


Se mi devo rovinare le penne che sia per qualcosa di piu' valido...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se mi devo rovinare le penne che sia per qualcosa di piu' valido...


se proprio una gallinella matura oltre che una matura gallinella...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se proprio una gallinella matura oltre che una matura gallinella...


Hai presente Nikita, la scena in cui lei urla "il mio nome e' gallinella" e pianta una matita nella mano del poliziotto?

Bhe', attento a chiamarmi gallinella...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai presente Nikita, la scena in cui lei urla "il mio nome e' gallinella" e pianta una patita nella mano del poliziotto?
> 
> *Bhe', attento a chiamarmi gallinella...*




















a me lo dici?


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ma dai ci scandalizziamo perchè una ragazzina di 20 anni fa sesso nello spogliatoio del lavoro? E quelli che lo fanno a 35/40 anni? Pensate che non ce ne siano che fanno sessso nello spogliatoio? Mah.....

Comunque il problema non è scrivere cmq, xchè, x, etc... ma gli accenti, gli apostrofi, la punteggiatura, etc...
Qui viene fuori la maestra che è in me!!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*certamente*

Ma si scandaliziamoci per la punteggiatura....!!Che poi a 20anni tradisca il moroso usando anche i suoi preservativi...è un aspetto secondario....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mio dio.....!!!


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Ma dai ci scandalizziamo perchè una ragazzina di 20 anni fa sesso nello spogliatoio del lavoro? E quelli che lo fanno a 35/40 anni? Pensate che non ce ne siano che fanno sessso nello spogliatoio? Mah.....
> 
> Comunque il problema non è scrivere cmq, xchè, x, etc... ma gli accenti, gli apostrofi, la punteggiatura, etc...
> Qui viene fuori la maestra che è in me!!!!


 
no no, io mi scandalizzo per la facilità con cui lo fa...
per il resto, pieno di orfani della grammatica qui...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

ohi...se vi sto antipatica ditelo pure...


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

ci stai antipatica


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci stai antipatica








 grazie


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci stai antipatica


come sai essere assertiva tu...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

ognuno ha le sue opinioni...ma cavoli...sono da1giorno in questo forum e mi sento solo aggredita, manco avessi ucciso qualcuno!


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

dai sù non te la prendere.. noi siamo gentili.. ti prepariamo al peggio.. nel senso che ci sono utenti più cattivi di noi ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ognuno ha le sue opinioni...ma cavoli...sono da1giorno in questo forum e mi sento solo aggredita, manco avessi ucciso qualcuno!


ma scusa cucciola che ti aspetti? che ti si dica:" brava continua ad ingannare e cornificare il tuo ragazzo"? sei di una superficialità disarmante...


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ognuno ha le sue opinioni...ma cavoli...sono da1giorno in questo forum e mi sento solo aggredita, manco avessi ucciso qualcuno!


Non hai ucciso nessuno, hai fatto solo una grossa grassa cazzata. Anch'io l'ho fatta, anche Staffelli immagino e forse anche italiauno e qualche gallinella... 

Io l'ho fatta e convivo tutt'ora con i sensi di colpa accumulati all'epoca, te puoi uscirne scegliendo di mollare il cornuto o il trombatore degli spogliatoi


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ognuno ha le sue opinioni...ma cavoli...sono da1giorno in questo forum e mi sento solo aggredita, manco avessi ucciso qualcuno!


uccidere l'italiano è un reato gravissimo


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Non hai ucciso nessuno, hai fatto solo una grossa grassa cazzata. Anch'io l'ho fatta, anche Staffelli immagino e forse anche italiauno e qualche gallinella...
> 
> Io l'ho fatta e convivo tutt'ora con i sensi di colpa accumulati all'epoca, te puoi uscirne scegliendo di mollare il cornuto o il trombatore degli spogliatoi


io no.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uccidere l'italiano è un reato gravissimo


che cosa sei, che cosa sei, che cosa seiiiiiiiii, cosa seeeeeeeeiii!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Non hai ucciso nessuno, hai fatto solo una grossa grassa cazzata. Anch'io l'ho fatta, anche Staffelli immagino e forse anche italiauno e qualche gallinella...
> 
> Io l'ho fatta e convivo tutt'ora con i sensi di colpa accumulati all'epoca, te puoi uscirne scegliendo di mollare il cornuto o il trombatore degli spogliatoi


io immagino solo la faccia di staffelli che dopo aver digitato staffelli su un motore di ricerca si vedesse catapultato qui.....


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io immagino solo la faccia di staffelli che dopo aver digitato staffelli su un motore di ricerca si vedesse catapultato qui.....


ah... non è lui??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. vi piace la mia nuova firma? è dedicata a tatina


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

ma scusa papero, gallinella a chi?

papero, dillo te la sei legata alle piume sta cosa...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> ah... non è lui??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e chi lo sa?
preciso è preciso...

tatina dice che capisce quello che scrivi ma non perché lo scrivi


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma scusa papero, gallinella a chi?
> 
> papero, dillo te la sei legata alle piume sta cosa...


ma noooooo  

	
	
		
		
	


	






non capisci perchè lo dico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   nemmeno io  

	
	
		
		
	


	





tornando I.T. Ma ti ha scopata veramente nello spogliatoio?


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> ma noooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non ho parole... secondo voi l'abbiamo fatto negli spogliatoi?


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non ho parole... secondo voi l'abbiamo fatto negli spogliatoi?


Ah, no??? mi sa che avevamo capito più o meno tutti così...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

negli spogliatoi ha iniziato lui a venire..  non siamo cosi cretini da farci sgamare a lavoro... infatti ci siamo sempre visti in pausa fuori dal negozio!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*aaaaaa*

Ahhh ecco questo cambia tutto...sai avevo pensato male....!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> negli spogliatoi ha iniziato lui a venire..  non siamo cosi cretini da farci sgamare a lavoro... infatti ci siamo sempre visti in pausa fuori dal negozio!


e infatti mica non lo si fa perchè è squallido in uno spogliatoio al lavoro con l'amante....noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....
non lo si fa perchè sennò altrimenti ci si fa sgamare e noi non siamo dei cretini.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

e poi "negli spogliatoi ha iniziato lui a venire" è semplòicemente fantastico..


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> negli spogliatoi ha iniziato lui a venire..  non siamo cosi cretini da farci sgamare a lavoro... infatti ci siamo sempre visti in pausa fuori dal negozio!


Sarò duro di comprendonio ma scusa... inizia a venire nello spogliatoio ed ha continuato fino a fuori? 



















Ha lasciato una scìa?


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e poi "negli spogliatoi ha iniziato lui a venire" è semplòicemente fantastico..


l'avevo notato anch'io.
mi chiedevo se c'era già anche lei o lui vibrava solo all'idea..


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai presente Nikita, la scena in cui lei urla "il mio nome e' gallinella" e pianta una matita nella mano del poliziotto?
> 
> Bhe', attento a chiamarmi gallinella...


Coooo cocococooo.... COOOccodè!!  Cooo...

E' interessante questo sito, qualsiasi cosa dica ottengo una reazione esattamente contraria allo stimolo. C'è da rifletterci... 

E poi mica sono Staffelli, si è mai visto Staffelli che va in giro con una testa mozza in mano?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'avevo notato anch'io.
> mi chiedevo se c'era già anche lei o lui vibrava solo all'idea..


certe domande non me le porrei..potrebbe risponderti...


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> certe domande non me le porrei..potrebbe risponderti...


non insistere, nello spogliatoio con te non ci vengo!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Coooo cocococooo.... COOOccodè!!  Cooo...
> 
> E' interessante questo sito, qualsiasi cosa dica ottengo una reazione esattamente contraria allo stimolo. C'è da rifletterci...
> 
> E poi mica sono Staffelli, si è mai visto Staffelli che va in giro con una testa mozza in mano?


eh già perchè andare in giro con un tapiro dorato è meglio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




esttamente contraria? che cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non insistere, nello spogliatoio con te non ci vengo!!!


che importa? ci vengo io!


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che importa? ci vengo io!


noooooooo la tendina rovesciata mi piace troppo!!!! mi siolgo tutta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




inizia tu che io ti raggiungo!


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> noooooooo la tendina rovesciata mi piace troppo!!!! mi siolgo tutta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posso seguire la scìa?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> noooooooo la tendina rovesciata mi piace troppo!!!! mi siolgo tutta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


segui la scia mi raccomando!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> posso seguire la scìa?
















no! se permetti sta venendo nello spogliatoio dove ci sono io...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e infatti mica non lo si fa perchè è squallido in uno spogliatoio al lavoro con l'amante....noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....
> non lo si fa perchè sennò altrimenti ci si fa sgamare e noi non siamo dei cretini.....


 non lo si fa perche è un posto di lavoro.... mamma siete odiosi!


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no! se permetti sta venendo nello spogliatoio dove ci sono io...


come non detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





era per curiosità...magari ci trovavo l'autrice del 3ad


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no! se permetti sta venendo nello spogliatoio dove ci sono io...


sto per entrare: sei pronto???


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Cucciolamary.....*

Seriamente:credi che il tuo fidanzato sia contento??Sai noto che è l'ultimo dei problemi che ti stai ponendo....!!


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non lo si fa perche è un posto di lavoro.... mamma siete odiosi!


si ma...



cucciolamary ha detto:


> non ho parole... secondo voi l'abbiamo fatto negli spogliatoi?



mi spieghi cosa volevi dire con "lui iniziava a venire negli spogliatoi"?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non lo si fa perche è un posto di lavoro.... mamma siete odiosi!


eh già...è arrivata bambi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












wè cretinetti..non lo si fa (dovrebbe fare) perchè hai un fidanzato!!!!
poi per quanto mi riguarda puoi scoparti il tuo collega anche sul 33 (tram di milano) nell'ora di punta..quello che però non puoi fare è pretendere che ti si applauda pure (per quanto mi riguarda)... per quello ti saresti dovuta portare la claque da casa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sto per entrare: sei pronto???


hai portato il cono?


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai portato il cono?


anche il cono vuoi??? ingordo!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche il cono vuoi??? ingordo!!


nocciola e torroncino grazie...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e infatti mica non lo si fa perchè è squallido in uno spogliatoio al lavoro con l'amante....noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....
> non lo si fa perchè sennò altrimenti ci si fa sgamare e noi non siamo dei cretini.....





Papero ha detto:


> si ma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nel senso che lui ha iniziato a dimi... (per esempio) se dovevo iniziare alle 9 a lavorare... mi chiedeva di venire un quarto d'ora prima... io andavo a posare la borsa e il giubbotto..e me lo trovavo dentro gli spogliatoi... faceva tutto di sua iniziativa... io nn gli ho chiesto nulla!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> nel senso che lui ha iniziato a dimi... (per esempio) se dovevo iniziare alle 9 a lavorare... mi chiedeva di venire un quarto d'ora prima... io andavo a posare la borsa e il giubbotto..e me lo trovavo dentro gli spogliatoi... faceva tutto di sua iniziativa... io nn gli ho chiesto nulla!


no dico..lo sai che se sei nelle sabbie mobili più ti muovi e più vai a fondo?


non ce la posso fare...qualcuno glielo dice?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oh, gentaccia, questa ragazza ha fatto una cavolata. (il fatto dello spogliatoio credo intenda che lui la seguiva negli spogliatoi di sua iniziativa...) però se ne sta assumendo una aprte id responsabilità e non è poco.
Quello che forse dovremmo aiutarla a capire è che non si tradisce nè per noia nè per stupidità, ma più che altro perchè c'è un problema (da qualche parte, nel rapporto o dentro di noi) e si cerca qualcosa altrove. E che dovrebbe capire cosa le manca (bisogno di approvazione e paicere, rapporto in stanca, cose così) ma soprattutto capire che il valore della sua persona è superiore ad una scopata nel vicolo buio, quindi su questo dovrebbe basarsi.
Diceva bene chi asseriva che non può confrontarsi con chi è peggio di lei, ma con chi è meglio per migliorare. E nel migliorare c'è: rispetto per il ragazzo lasciandolo, rispetto epr sè lasciando il collega, rispetto per sè, ancora, valutando con più intensità se è il caso di farsi un semi sconosciuto oppure no.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh, gentaccia, questa ragazza ha fatto una cavolata. (il fatto dello spogliatoio credo intenda che lui la seguiva negli spogliatoi di sua iniziativa...) però se ne sta assumendo una aprte id responsabilità e non è poco.
> Quello che forse dovremmo aiutarla a capire è che non si tradisce nè per noia nè per stupidità, ma più che altro perchè c'è un problema (da qualche parte, nel rapporto o dentro di noi) e si cerca qualcosa altrove. E che dovrebbe capire cosa le manca (bisogno di approvazione e paicere, rapporto in stanca, cose così) ma soprattutto capire che il valore della sua persona è superiore ad una scopata nel vicolo buio, quindi su questo dovrebbe basarsi.
> Diceva bene chi asseriva che non può confrontarsi con chi è peggio di lei, ma con chi è meglio per migliorare. E nel migliorare c'è: rispetto per il ragazzo lasciandolo, rispetto epr sè lasciando il collega, rispetto per sè, ancora, valutando con più intensità se è il caso di farsi un semi sconosciuto oppure no.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


>


 BEh?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh, gentaccia, questa ragazza ha fatto una cavolata. (il fatto dello spogliatoio credo intenda che lui la seguiva negli spogliatoi di sua iniziativa...) però se ne sta assumendo una aprte id responsabilità e non è poco.
> Quello che forse dovremmo aiutarla a capire è che non si tradisce nè per noia nè per stupidità, ma più che altro perchè c'è un problema (da qualche parte, nel rapporto o dentro di noi) e si cerca qualcosa altrove. E che dovrebbe capire cosa le manca (bisogno di approvazione e paicere, rapporto in stanca, cose così) ma soprattutto capire che il valore della sua persona è superiore ad una scopata nel vicolo buio, quindi su questo dovrebbe basarsi.
> Diceva bene chi asseriva che non può confrontarsi con chi è peggio di lei, ma con chi è meglio per migliorare. E nel migliorare c'è: rispetto per il ragazzo lasciandolo, rispetto epr sè lasciando il collega, rispetto per sè, ancora, valutando con più intensità se è il caso di farsi un semi sconosciuto oppure no.


ma scusa, io dovrei spiegare dopo avergli specificatamente detto che non si tradisce il ragazzo, il PERCHE? ma de che?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> BEh?


torniamo alla soria della pecora?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma scusa, io dovrei spiegare dopo avergli specificatamente detto che non si tradisce il ragazzo, il PERCHE? ma de che?


ognuno ha il suo ruolo.
tu dici 'brutta ragazzina non si tradisce'
e io dico 'perchè hai tradito?'
L'equilibrioo è tutto!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> torniamo alla soria della pecora?








  no no!!


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente:credi che il tuo fidanzato sia contento??Sai noto che è l'ultimo dei problemi che ti stai ponendo....!!


 io sono venuta qui perche credevo di ricevere consigli... non immaginate cos'ho in testa... io non sono per niente contenta di tutto cio'.. so che sto solo prendendo in giro il mio compagno.. e forse dovrei lasciarlo.. e non vedermi neanche piu col mio collega per capire davvero la scelta migliore qual'è... 

ad esso gli ho scritto al mio collega che se non vuole avere casini è meglio che mi lascia perdere... e mi ha risposto che è impossibile...che preferirebbe avere casini.. perche non riuscirebbe mai a vedermi tutti i giorni e a far finta di niente... che lo sbaglio è stato suo perche sapeva che ero fidanzata...

io vivevo una favola fino a 2settimane fa...ero troppo contenta... a ventanni è difficile trovare un ragazzo che ci tiene cosi tanto a te,, io l'ho trovato... e sto combinando di tutto per perderlo... l'ulrima cosa che vorrei... ma ci tengo anche all'altro ragazzo...

ci sto troppo male...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*ok*

Così è un'altra cosa...!Purtroppo credo che la tua storia sia conclusa...a 20anni è anche giusto così.....!!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Coooo cocococooo.... COOOccodè!! Cooo...
> 
> E' interessante questo sito, qualsiasi cosa dica ottengo una reazione esattamente contraria allo stimolo. C'è da rifletterci...


Benvenuto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps: chi è staffelli?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ognuno ha il suo ruolo.
> tu dici 'brutta ragazzina non si tradisce'
> e io dico 'perchè hai tradito?'
> L'equilibrioo è tutto!


il perchè ha tradito l'ha scritto...e mi avvalgo della facoltà di non analizzare

mi stai dando del poco equilibrato?
io non insegno niente a nessuno perchè 
1) non sono presuntuoso
2)c'è sempre da imparare piuttosto che insegnare

detto questo la mia opinione è questa e casomai dovrebbe essere la persona che viene qui a raccontare a voler chiedere a me il perchè della mia opinione...dopodichè posso spiegarmi...ma così per quanto mi riguarda una persona che rimane sulle proprie posizioni senza volersi mettere in discussione può solo prendersi le mie opinioni... ed ovviamente un discorso contrario varrebbe anche per me...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io sono venuta qui perche credevo di ricevere consigli... non immaginate cos'ho in testa... io non sono per niente contenta di tutto cio'.. so che sto solo prendendo in giro il mio compagno.. e forse dovrei lasciarlo.. e non vedermi neanche piu col mio collega per capire davvero la scelta migliore qual'è...
> 
> ad esso gli ho scritto al mio collega che se non vuole avere casini è meglio che mi lascia perdere... e mi ha risposto che è impossibile...che preferirebbe avere casini.. perche non riuscirebbe mai a vedermi tutti i giorni e a far finta di niente... che lo sbaglio è stato suo perche sapeva che ero fidanzata...
> 
> ...


 cucciola ascolta, hai solo 20anni, succede di innamorarsi ma che non sia il momento giusto per quell'amore. Sei giovane e le cavolate che hai fato oggi ad un certo punto meglio averle fatte oggi che tra vent'anni e con due figli, ok? Non è successo nulla di irrimediabile, dato che non c'è una famiglia da sfasciare e sia il tuo ragazzo che i genitori rispettivi (mai far intromettere le famiglie così giovani!!!) capiranno e se ne faranno una ragione. Ma mi pare evidente che dei problemi ci sono.
Ad esempio potrebbe darsi che non sei mai stat corteggiata e ora non ti pare vero! Oppure che il tuo ragazzo ti vuol  bene ma ti chiede un impegno di coppia ch enon ti senti di prendere (e tradendo fuggi) oppure... dicci tu!
Per quanto concerene il collega, ti dico solo di stargli alla larga e smetterla conq uesti sms adolescenziali. Adolescente non sei più e di certo sai che parlare è facilissimo, agire è altro. Lascialo un pò per conto suo, non rispondergli al tel e tienilo distante a lavoro. E fai la tua vita. Quello che provate reciprocamente si vedrà. Forse ora è troppo presto per una relazione seria, no?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il perchè ha tradito l'ha scritto...e mi avvalgo della facoltà di non analizzare
> 
> *mi stai dando del poco equilibrato?*
> io non insegno niente a nessuno perchè
> ...


 io? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




intendevo che io e te creiamo equilibrio nel momento in cui tu esprimi la tua opinione, giudichi, redarguisci e quant'altro e io invece cerco di analizzare, comprendere e mettere in discussione!!! Come il poliziotto cattivo e quello buono, se vuoi semplificare...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ecco....
mi stai dando del poliziotto cattivo? ce l'hai con me? parli con me?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ah ecco....
> mi stai dando del poliziotto cattivo? ce l'hai con me? parli con me?


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io sono venuta qui perche credevo di ricevere consigli... non immaginate cos'ho in testa... io non sono per niente contenta di tutto cio'.. so che sto solo prendendo in giro il mio compagno.. e forse dovrei lasciarlo.. e non vedermi neanche piu col mio collega per capire davvero la scelta migliore qual'è...
> 
> ad esso gli ho scritto al mio collega che se non vuole avere casini è meglio che mi lascia perdere... e mi ha risposto che è impossibile...che preferirebbe avere casini.. perche non riuscirebbe mai a vedermi tutti i giorni e a far finta di niente... che lo sbaglio è stato suo perche sapeva che ero fidanzata...
> 
> ...


dovresti domandarti se è la troppa felicità a farti finire fra le lenzuola con un'altro. 
Dai sù, o ammetti di essere stata leggera e superficiale e ti stava bene la trombata, o c'è qualcosa che non va con il tuo ragazzo!
poi non si sta assieme perchè lui è tanto bravo ma per "amore" o affetto profondo, ma è da escludere visto che basta un belloccio che ti insegue negli spogliatoi.. a 20 anni dovresti saperle queste cose, sei giovane e nessuno ti obbliga ad un fidanzamento perchè le trombate da zingari si fanno felicemente quando si è single.. aggiungo altro????


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2008)

grande ...abbiamo  tutti problemi a capirci  seriamente dentro di noi..
cosa vuoi aiutare .
penso che a volte ascoltare la gente sia già qualcosa.
è questo l'atteggiamento per il quale ti do della (simpatica)psicologa della domenica
so che hai buoni propositi ma non puoi pensare al forum come ad una task force di riabilitatori sentimentali
...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Matilde*

Perfetto!!!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

*oscuro*


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Matilde*

Le trombate da zingari si fanno da single....è stupenda.....!!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io sono venuta qui perche credevo di ricevere consigli... non immaginate cos'ho in testa... io non sono per niente contenta di tutto cio'.. so che sto solo prendendo in giro il mio compagno.. e forse dovrei lasciarlo.. e non vedermi neanche piu col mio collega per capire davvero la scelta migliore qual'è...
> 
> ad esso gli ho scritto al mio collega che se non vuole avere casini è meglio che mi lascia perdere... e mi ha risposto che è impossibile...che preferirebbe avere casini.. perche non riuscirebbe mai a vedermi tutti i giorni e a far finta di niente... che lo sbaglio è stato suo perche sapeva che ero fidanzata...
> 
> ...


Vabbè... ma scusa... molla il tuo fida e mettiti con sto qua, no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande ...abbiamo  tutti problemi a capirci  seriamente dentro di noi..
> cosa vuoi aiutare .
> penso che a volte ascoltare la gente sia già qualcosa.
> è questo l'atteggiamento per il quale ti do della (simpatica)psicologa della domenica
> ...


quoto, anche perchè spesso non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e statisticamente chi entra qui vuole essere solo rassicurato (parlo per i traditori) che la cosa che sta facendo non è poi così grave, che è tutto nella norma ecc...
ma tutto ok un paio di ciufoletti!! un bel calcio nel culo e via...se funziona e la persona decide di ripensare seriamente alla sua posizione e ci si confronta seriamente ebbene, altrimenti se lo è solo meritato...da parte inconsapevole del tradito/a


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cucciola ascolta, hai solo 20anni, succede di innamorarsi ma che non sia il momento giusto per quell'amore. Sei giovane e le cavolate che hai fato oggi ad un certo punto meglio averle fatte oggi che tra vent'anni e con due figli, ok? Non è successo nulla di irrimediabile, dato che non c'è una famiglia da sfasciare e sia il tuo ragazzo che i genitori rispettivi (mai far intromettere le famiglie così giovani!!!) capiranno e se ne faranno una ragione. Ma mi pare evidente che dei problemi ci sono.
> Ad esempio potrebbe darsi che non sei mai stat corteggiata e ora non ti pare vero! Oppure che il tuo ragazzo ti vuol bene ma ti chiede un impegno di coppia ch enon ti senti di prendere (e tradendo fuggi) oppure... dicci tu!
> Per quanto concerene il collega, ti dico solo di stargli alla larga e smetterla conq uesti sms adolescenziali. Adolescente non sei più e di certo sai che parlare è facilissimo, agire è altro. Lascialo un pò per conto suo, non rispondergli al tel e tienilo distante a lavoro. E fai la tua vita. Quello che provate reciprocamente si vedrà. Forse ora è troppo presto per una relazione seria, no?


di ragazzi ne ho sempre avuti....solo che quando avevo 16anni ho avuto una storia di 3anni con un ragazzo di 21 all'epoca..quindi nn ho praticamente vissuto la mia adolescenza...io sono consapevole.. e secondo me è dovuto a questo.. sono sempre stata bloccata dal divertirmi...dall'uscire con le mie amiche perche dovevo stare con lui... alla fine ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo attuale... e senza pensarci due volte sono scappata da quella storia.. ripeto che il mio fidanzato è fantastico.. e probabilmente mi ci vedo anche un futuro insieme...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Tenetemi la mano


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... ma scusa... molla il tuo fida e mettiti con sto qua, no?
















ehi ttu, cc'hai una ssiga?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Tenetemi la mano e passatemi un qualunque super-alcolico


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tenetemi la mano


preferirei il secchio....


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*cucciola*

Mi spiace ma non credo proprio che il tuo futuro sarà con lui...non ci son già i presupposti ora...figurati dopo...!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di ragazzi ne ho sempre avuti....solo che quando avevo 16anni ho avuto una storia di 3anni con un ragazzo di 21 all'epoca..quindi nn ho praticamente vissuto la mia adolescenza...io sono consapevole.. e secondo me è dovuto a questo.. sono sempre stata bloccata dal divertirmi...dall'uscire con le mie amiche perche dovevo stare con lui... alla fine ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo attuale... e senza pensarci due volte sono scappata da quella storia.. ripeto che il mio fidanzato è fantastico.. e probabilmente mi ci vedo anche un futuro insieme...


.


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di ragazzi ne ho sempre avuti....solo che quando avevo 16anni ho avuto una storia di 3anni con un ragazzo di 21 all'epoca..quindi nn ho praticamente vissuto la mia adolescenza...io sono consapevole.. e secondo me è dovuto a questo.. sono sempre stata bloccata dal divertirmi...dall'uscire con le mie amiche perche dovevo stare con lui... alla fine ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo attuale... e senza pensarci due volte sono scappata da quella storia.. ripeto che il mio fidanzato è fantastico.. e probabilmente mi ci vedo anche un futuro insieme...


 
ma non ti rendi conto che sembri una barza?
alla tua età molla il ganzo e divertiti con l'altro.
quello che ti si cerca (inutilmente) di far capire è che se inizi  adesso a tenere i piedi in due scarpe e a non saper rispettare il tuo ragazzo stai messa male. e non ti divertirai nella vita.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di ragazzi ne ho sempre avuti....solo che quando avevo 16anni ho avuto una storia di 3anni con un ragazzo di 21 all'epoca..quindi nn ho praticamente vissuto la mia adolescenza...io sono consapevole.. e secondo me è dovuto a questo.. sono sempre stata bloccata dal divertirmi...dall'uscire con le mie amiche perche dovevo stare con lui... alla fine ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo attuale... e senza pensarci due volte sono scappata da quella storia.. ripeto che il mio fidanzato è fantastico.. e probabilmente mi ci vedo anche un futuro insieme...


 io invece ti vedo in un presente senza fida così da poterti godere la tua vita. E in un futuro con un ragazzo col quale saprai imporre la tua personalità, uscendo con chi ti pare e facendo ciò che vuoi nei limiti del suo rispetto. 
Non è il tipo 21enne che ti ha negato l'adolescenza. Sei tu che non sei riuscita a vivertela e godertela per la paura di perderlo.... non ti sei imposta allora. E hai ancora paura di perdere la tu ancora di salvezza. Ma perchè questi fidanzati sono solo ancore di salvezza?


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

mescal?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> dai sù non te la prendere.. noi siamo gentili.. ti prepariamo al peggio.. nel senso che ci sono utenti più cattivi di noi ...


 Eccomi!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eccomi!


non t'atteggiare!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*persa*


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande ...abbiamo tutti problemi a capirci seriamente dentro di noi..
> cosa vuoi aiutare .
> penso che a volte ascoltare la gente sia già qualcosa.
> è questo l'atteggiamento per il quale ti do della (simpatica)psicologa della domenica
> ...


Grazie per la simpatica.
Ma sai, a me quello che piace del forum è che ognuno si rapporta a chi scrive (nuovi e vecchi) come gli è più congeniale. Questo fa sì che chiunque arrivi qui possa trovare le parole di cui ha bisogno. 
Poi è bello anche che nessuno vuole insegnare all'altro come rapportarsi con gli utenti, no? buoni o cattivi porpositi che si abbiano, ovviamente.


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io invece ti vedo in un presente senza fida così da poterti godere la tua vita. E in un futuro con un ragazzo col quale saprai imporre la tua personalità, uscendo con chi ti pare e facendo ciò che vuoi nei limiti del suo rispetto.
> Non è il tipo 21enne che ti ha negato l'adolescenza. Sei tu che non sei riuscita a vivertela e godertela per la paura di perderlo.... non ti sei imposta allora. E hai ancora paura di perdere la tu ancora di salvezza. Ma perchè questi fidanzati sono solo ancore di salvezza?


 non riuscirei a non vederlo piu...

mi mancherebbe sempre qualcosa...

potrebbe servire una pausa senza vedere e sentire nessuno dei due?


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Cucciola*

Tu confondi l'amore con l'abitudine...a 20anni è normale e plausibile....!Parti dal presupposto che se fossi vermante innammorata...tu nenache l'avresti visto l'altro....rassegnati!!!e non raccontartele...!!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di ragazzi ne ho sempre avuti....solo che quando avevo 16anni ho avuto una storia di 3anni con un ragazzo di 21 all'epoca..quindi nn ho praticamente vissuto la mia adolescenza...io sono consapevole.. e secondo me è dovuto a questo.. sono sempre stata bloccata dal divertirmi...dall'uscire con le mie amiche perche dovevo stare con lui... *alla fine ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo attuale... e senza pensarci due volte sono scappata da quella storia*.. ripeto che il mio fidanzato è fantastico.. e probabilmente mi ci vedo anche un futuro insieme...


no dico, passi da un fidanzamento all'altro e la colpa della tua adolescenza mancata è del primo fidanza... ora la colpa dello spogliatoio affollato sarà colpa dell'attuale fidanza? no dai. E se ti metti con lo tampinaspogliatoio chi ti tira fuori dalla prossima storia!

Stare da sola?????
Io a 30 anni mi sono divertita come una pazza altro che in adolescenza!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non riuscirei a non vederlo piu...
> 
> mi mancherebbe sempre qualcosa...
> 
> * potrebbe servire una pausa senza vedere e sentire nessuno dei due?*



certo. Se ci aggiungessi anche senza scrivere qui sarebbe perfetto!!


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Se ci aggiungessi anche senza scrivere qui sarebbe perfetto!!


una parolina buona non si nega a nessuno


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Se ci aggiungessi anche senza scrivere qui sarebbe perfetto!!


ma che vipera!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

Il problema secondo me sarà che il tampinaspogliatoio non la mollerà e lei gliela renderà...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> no dico, passi da un fidanzamento all'altro e la colpa della tua adolescenza mancata è del primo fidanza... ora la colpa dello spogliatoio affollato sarà colpa dell'attuale fidanza? no dai. E se ti metti con lo tampinaspogliatoio chi ti tira fuori dalla prossima storia!
> 
> Stare da sola?????
> Io a 30 anni mi sono divertita come una pazza altro che in adolescenza!


 io con il primo stavo male!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io con il primo stavo male!


eh lo so...si muore dentro, si è confusi....è un mondo difficile


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*cucciola*

Invece con il secondo stai bene????


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Se ci aggiungessi anche senza scrivere qui sarebbe perfetto!!


 puoi anche non leggere e non rispondere....nessuno ti obbliga!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io con il primo stavo male!


allora, se hai voglia di scherzare dillo che ci facciamo 2 risate, altrimenti una serie di calci sulle gengive non te li toglie nessuno....
ma che cosa c'entra?


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

cmq pensavo che io a 20 anni non mi sarei mai sognata di scrivere su un forum di tradimento.. 
certo che noi eravamo proprio sprovveduti .
dovevamo fare tutto da soli!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> puoi anche non leggere e non rispondere....nessuno ti obbliga!


la mia è una mission..
 semplicemente appoggiavo la tua ipotesi di una pausa..


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq pensavo che io a 20 anni non mi sarei mai sognata di scrivere su un forum di tradimento..
> certo che noi eravamo proprio sprovveduti .
> dovevamo fare tutto da soli!!


Brugola non vorrei sbagliarmi ma... quando avevi 20 anni esisteva internet? Quando li avevo io esisteva al massimo l'AS400


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Il problema secondo me sarà che il tampinaspogliatoio non la mollerà e lei gliela renderà...


sicuro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io sono venuta qui perche credevo di ricevere consigli... non immaginate cos'ho in testa... io non sono per niente contenta di tutto cio'.. so che sto solo prendendo in giro il mio compagno.. e forse dovrei lasciarlo.. e non vedermi neanche piu col mio collega per capire davvero la scelta migliore qual'è...
> 
> ad esso gli ho scritto al mio collega che se non vuole avere casini è meglio che mi lascia perdere... e mi ha risposto che è impossibile...che preferirebbe avere casini.. perche non riuscirebbe mai a vedermi tutti i giorni e a far finta di niente... che lo sbaglio è stato suo perche sapeva che ero fidanzata...
> 
> ...


 A me sembri estremamente insicura e con un bisogno spasmodico di conferme non solo di essere seduttiva, ma soprattutto del fatto che qualcuno tenga a te.
Non credo che in molte crederebbero che il collega che ci prova ci tiene davvero...io non ci crederei neppure dopo mesi...
Invece tu "traduci" tutto in "prove d'amore".
Forse stai proprio cercando di essere smentita?
Perché pensi di non meritare un rapporto soddisfacente?


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Brugola non vorrei sbagliarmi ma... quando avevi 20 anni esisteva internet? Quando li avevo io esisteva al massimo l'AS400


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io con il primo stavo male!


 ma l'illusione, la ricerca del grande amore, dove sono?
A 20anni non ci si accontenta di un uomo che 'ti traatta bene'.... questa è una risposta di una donan adulta che ha passato una relazione di violenze, non di una ragazza giovane e magari ancora con le favole a mezza bocca!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io con il primo stavo male!


daccordo, il primo l'hai lasciato dopo aver trovato questo no?
questo lo lasci perchè hai trovato il tampinaspogliatoio....

insisto: STARE DA SOLA NO???!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Ma*

Ma che tristezza.....


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora, se hai voglia di scherzare dillo che ci facciamo 2 risate, altrimenti una serie di calci sulle gengive non te li toglie nessuno....
> ma che cosa c'entra?


 intanto alcune cose le ho capite...

e comunque te che ti credi cosi tanto grande e intelligente ...nn mi conosci e non potri mai sapere che persona sono! magari la piu brava di tutte... ma siccome ho raccontato questa cosa...allora sono vista come la ******* di turno!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> intanto alcune cose le ho capite...
> 
> e comunque te che ti credi cosi tanto grande e intelligente ...nn mi conosci e non potri mai sapere che persona sono! magari la piu brava di tutte... ma siccome ho raccontato questa cosa...*allora sono vista come la ******* di turno!*


se ti consola sei in buona compagnia


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ti consola sei in buona compagnia


che poi non era proprio quello il nostro pensiero...
era un filino diverso..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi non era proprio quello il nostro pensiero...
> era un filino diverso..



ma proprio un pelo di etichetta


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi non era proprio quello il nostro pensiero...
> era un filino diverso..


 ovvero?


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Noo*

Perchè ******* di turno?Senza il di turno...!!


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ovvero?


più di una bamboccia che deve crescere


----------



## Old Confù (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> intanto alcune cose le ho capite...
> 
> e comunque te che ti credi cosi tanto grande e intelligente ...nn mi conosci e non potri mai sapere che persona sono! magari la piu brava di tutte... ma siccome ho raccontato questa cosa...allora sono vista come la ******* di turno!


Ma mica qua dentro si calcola la troiaggine degli utenti...le valutazioni vengono fatte su come racconti le cose e sulla maturità!!!


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2008)

put- ta- na .basta contare gli asterischi 
caz-zo
cu-lo
fi-ca
prova prova


----------



## Old cucciolamary (7 Ottobre 2008)

no comment


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> intanto alcune cose le ho capite...
> 
> e comunque te che ti credi cosi tanto grande e intelligente ...nn mi conosci e non potri mai sapere che persona sono! magari la piu brava di tutte... ma siccome ho raccontato questa cosa...allora sono vista come la ******* di turno!


Se pensavi di fare ciò che hai fatto, venire qui, e non essere tacciata in alcun modo.... eri ottimista!
Insomma, siamo persone come quelle fuori e le stesse cose ti diremmo.
******* no, ma superficiale e leggera sì.
Che poi sia tutto legato al tuo legarti troppo presto, al fatto che ti senti sdolescente non vissuta, al tuo bisogno di sicurezze e giubbotti di salvataggio è una'altra cosa.
cosa hai capito dal forum? 
Cosa pensi di fare?
Ti rendi conto che la questione non è 'quale dei due' ma 'cosa voglio per me e la mia vita'?
Sei giovanissima, lavori, hai avuto un momento in cui hai scelto di non studiare più ma lavorare? Bene, è la stessa cosa: devi decidere se vuoi essere una fidanzata o una ragazza libera (alemno per un pò) e costruire da sola (com'è giusto) la tua personalità, il tuo carattere e le tue esperienze.


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*minerva*

Che volgarree che sei...!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Sai la cosa che mi fa tristezza in tutta la tua storia?
Che non la dai con gioia e consapevolezza!!!

Se fossi  tua sorella maggiore (perche' tua madre non potrei essere) ti darei un bel calcio nel **** per farti rinsavire... guarda che lo scrivo bonariamente


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarree che sei...!!


 è vero.scusami


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*lettrice*

No scusa e come dovrebbe darla via?Con inconsapevolezza e tristezza??


----------



## Old matilde (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> intanto alcune cose le ho capite...
> 
> e comunque te che ti credi cosi tanto grande e intelligente ...nn mi conosci e non potri mai sapere che persona sono! magari la piu brava di tutte... ma siccome ho raccontato questa cosa...allora sono vista come la ******* di turno!


*
il vittimismo no per favore*, se cerchi consolazione e giustificazione non l'avrai qui... nemmeno se ti fosse capitato il più bello del secolo, ci vuole maturità anche nel lasciare un fidanzato bravo e che *non merita* corna nella pausa lavoro. O maturità per dire che si è fatto una cavolata e capirne il perchè, ma se insisti su questa linea... fai una cosa: vai dai genitori di entrambi a dire la verità, vediamo se ti dicono che sei stata santa, quando ti avranno tolto i denti ti diremo ci dispiace.. forse.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che mi fa tristezza in tutta la tua storia?
> Che non la dai con gioia e consapevolezza!!!
> 
> Se fossi  tua sorella maggiore (perche' tua madre non potrei essere) ti darei un bel calcio nel **** per farti rinsavire... guarda che lo scrivo bonariamente


dove glielo daresti il calcio?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




nel C-U-L-O !!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se fossi tua sorella maggiore (perche' tua madre non potrei essere) ti darei un bel calcio nel **** per farti rinsavire... guarda che lo scrivo bonariamente


e sopratutto di ricomprare i preservativi al suo povero ragazzo


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*minerva*

Ti perdono....cerca di esser goliardica ma non volgare...se hai problemi nel capire la differenza rivolgiti alla maestrina....!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Grazie per la simpatica.*
> Ma sai, a me quello che piace del forum è che ognuno si rapporta a chi scrive (nuovi e vecchi) come gli è più congeniale. Questo fa sì che chiunque arrivi qui possa trovare le parole di cui ha bisogno.
> Poi è bello anche che nessuno vuole insegnare all'altro come rapportarsi con gli utenti, no? buoni o cattivi porpositi che si abbiano, ovviamente.


ci ho ripensato.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> intanto alcune cose le ho capite...
> 
> e comunque te che ti credi cosi tanto grande e intelligente ...nn mi conosci e non potri mai sapere che persona sono! magari la piu brava di tutte... ma siccome ho raccontato questa cosa...allora sono vista come la ******* di turno!


senti cucciola (che già il nick è tutto un programma e mi fa venire in mente la valeria marini più trash, ma transeat) per quanto ne so io potresti essere la donna migliore del mondo (ok ne dubito comunque ma non essendo infallibile posso benissimo sbagliarmi) e io mi attengo a ciò che scrivi qui... e poi non ti ho dato della zocc..a, ma ti dò dell'insensibile egoista e superficiale e se non ci arrivi da sola a capire non fai che rafforzare il mio "giudizio". se dovessi anche farti capire il perchè mi dovresti pagare perchè sarebbe prestazione professionale...


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato.


dosa di più la tua generosità...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> senti cucciola (che già il nick è tutto un programma e mi fa venire in mente la valeria marini più trash, ma transeat) per quanto ne so io potresti essere la donna migliore del mondo (ok ne dubito comunque ma non essendo infallibile posso benissimo sbagliarmi) e io mi attengo a ciò che scrivi qui... e poi non ti ho dato della zocc..a, ma ti dò dell'insensibile egoista e superficiale e se non ci arrivi da sola a capire non fai che rafforzare il mio "giudizio". se dovessi anche farti capire il perchè mi dovresti pagare perchè sarebbe prestazione professionale...


per me sarebbe perseguibile anche solo per l'avatar


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me sarebbe perseguibile anche solo per l'avatar


tra l'avatar e l'utilizzo dell'italiano qua si rischiano 2 o 3 annetti...mica da ridere


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti perdono....cerca di esser goliardica ma non volgare...se hai problemi nel capire la differenza rivolgiti alla maestrina....!!
























minchia oscuro....finto con uno inizi con l'altrA? TI PREEEEEGO!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tra l'avatar e l'utilizzo dell'italiano qua si rischiano 2 o 3 annetti...mica da ridere


tra indulto e patteggiamento se la cava con due mesetti


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ma perchè vi accanite così con sta porella?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai...  è evidente che è un pò immatura... c'avesse detto di avere quindici anni... andava bene?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma perchè vi accanite così con sta porella?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato.


 Dici che debbo farmene una ragione?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.


quoto, a stentop riuscirei a non avere lo stesso giudizio con mia figlia di 12 anni...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*........*






  C'avesse detto sarebbe stato lo stesso che non c'avesse detto....!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*italia 1*

Ogni tanto cambio..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ammetto che stavolta son finito in basso però.....!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto cambio.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ti viene così male farlo però... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















se non lo facessi sarebbe meglio...poi fai un po' quel che caxxo ti pare,ci mancherebbe...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*italia1*

Si.....però vengo anche amabilmente istigato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e di certo non mi tiro indietro!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.....però vengo anche amabilmente istigato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti incazzi se anche io dico che ho trovato un filino "goliardicamente maschilista" quello che hai scritto? azzz........


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

ZzzZZzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZzzz


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*No.....*

Ognuno la sua opinione italia 1....però era evidente che scherzavo...poi se qualcuna è prevenuta...o stupida mica è colpa mia....!!


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

Comunque... chi non ha peccato scagli la prima pietra!! Non cosa cercava qui sul forum la cucciolina ma di sicuro l'ha trovato!

edit: asterischi che fico che sono!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Papero*

Secondo me ciò che cercava....l'ha trovato negli spogliatoii....però son opinioni!!


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

Eh si, ha trovato una manica di legnate.... tanto peccambiare, la parola d'ordine è semprelastess'...
ViùléééNZ!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.





Italia1 ha detto:


> quoto, a stentop riuscirei a non avere lo stesso giudizio con mia figlia di 12 anni...


Mah...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mah...


vorresti che tuo figlio (se ne hai) incontrasse una "immatura" così?
chieditelo e vediamo se ti viene da fumarti ancora il sigaro..mah!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Eh si, ha trovato una manica di legnate.... tanto peccambiare, la parola d'ordine è semprelastess'...
> ViùléééNZ!


ma fammi capire per quale motivo dovrebbe trovare solidarietà a gratis...
se vuole solidarietà dicesse almeno che è pentita tanto per cominciare e dicesse TUTTA la verit' a -sto ragazzo e si prendesse anche le responsabilit' per questo...e poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Italia 1*

Ti straquoto....!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti straquoto....!!!


e io sono preoccupato!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*No....no*

Seriamente ho le tue stesse posizioni....e sinceramente questo marcato perbenismo mi ha rotto i maroni....!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente ho le tue stesse posizioni....e sinceramente questo marcato perbenismo mi ha rotto i maroni....!!


va che io scherzo....anche se alcune volte non sono/non sono stato d'accordo e succederà ancora...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*italia1*

Ci mancherebbe.....!!!!Siam in democrazia....purtroppo!!


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

Allora, questo è il primo intervento serio (per quello che vale) da quando mi sono registrato: 

Visto da uno che è appena arrivato, questo portale è tutto tranne armonia, serenità ed equilibrio, è veramente un crogiuolo di qualcosa che assomiglia a frustrazione, uno zic di cazzeggio e malvagità mista a cattiveria da branco, del tipo "saltiamo addosso al povero pirla". 

Questo solo per definire il mio personalissimo punto di vista. Quanto alla solidarietà gratuita vorrei dire che oggettivamente, per come sono fatto io, se fossi il suo ragazzo la attirerei in una cava e poi le darei fuoco non prima di aver fatto sbranare il suo amante da un paio di Rotweiller affamati, ovviamente davanti ai suoi occhi. 

Detto questo, però, per essere precisi, ieri mi è stato detto che questo non è un forum pro o contro tradimento. Sull'header si legge: Tradimento.net, il portale dell'infedeltà.
Però di scopare qui non se ne parla. E di parlare invece di infedeltà o offrire conforto ai traditi, o ai traditori, niente. Mi pare che l'unica funzione sia di prendersela a gratis con il primo-la prima (par condicio, per carità) che si espone...

my two cents...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vorresti che tuo figlio (se ne hai) incontrasse una "immatura" così?
> chieditelo e vediamo se ti viene da fumarti ancora il sigaro..mah!


Non ne ho.

Vabbè... ma son ragazzi!!!

Non riesco a capire... ma se ste minchiate non le fai a vent'anni quando vuoi farle, scusa???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A quaranta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come tanti begli esempi che abbiamo qua sopra?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Se poi vogliamo consigliarle di mollare il fidanzato e darsi all'accoglienza multietnica, multidisciplinare, multiculturale echipiùnehapiùnemetta... senza doversi preoccupare di correre a ricomprare i gondoni della marca giusta... 
Consigliamoglielo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Levati le voglie e dalla con generosità, cara la nostra cucciolotta... e diventerai un'adulta appagata e capace di fare delle scelte oculate, un giorno.

Augh.


----------



## Old Angel (7 Ottobre 2008)

Azz  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lupachiotta con un avatar del genere in questi giorni rischi grosso


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ne ho.
> 
> Vabbè... ma son ragazzi!!!
> 
> ...


quindi hai la mia stessa visione, solo che io penso che se lo dici con leggerezza e sei giustificativa e la ragazza non si sa (visto che non la conosco/iamo) se è sufficientemente introspettiva da capire cosa le stai prospettando, per non sbagliare personalmente prima la mazzulo...e sinceramente se non si riesce a reggere una mazzulata su internet le consiglio vivamente uno psicologo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Allora, questo è il primo intervento serio (per quello che vale) da quando mi sono registrato:
> 
> Visto da uno che è appena arrivato, questo portale è tutto tranne armonia, serenità ed equilibrio, è veramente un crogiuolo di qualcosa che assomiglia a frustrazione, uno zic di cazzeggio e malvagità mista a cattiveria da branco, del tipo "saltiamo addosso al povero pirla".
> 
> ...


quanti:
figli? mogli? amanti?pecore?


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

nessuno che io sappia; quasi una; nessuna; nessuna


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> nessuno che io sappia; quasi una; nessuna; nessuna


e quindi? 
non sei staffelli! sei il "moralizzatore" delle iene!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Ma insomma*

Ma insomma darla con amore no?Darla con affetto?darla con rispetto?Darla con trasporto?....poi ci meravigliamo della superficialità delle 20enni...certo pure le 40enni mica scherzano....!!


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e quindi?
> non sei staffelli! sei il "moralizzatore" delle iene!


Ma no, ma che moralizzatore, non c'ho mica tempo, mi consenta... non credo nella morale, credo nelle latte di benzina e nelle cave.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ma no, ma che moralizzatore, non c'ho mica tempo, mi consenta... non credo nella morale, credo nelle latte di benzina e nelle cave.


ecco prendine una, recatici e....


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ahahahahahhaha che ridere!! Forte! Che hai cenato con Woody Allen ieri sera?


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Azz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O madonna Giangi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... devo andare a prenotare un'eco?















Bello lui!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No... è che... anche se sono andata in pensione e mi sono (direi definitivamente) ritirata dalla mia vita di granzoccola nonchè (mai amato la pubblicità, sinceramente) grangnocca... in fin dei conti non vedo perchè dovrei vestire sempre dei panni così dimessi.

Dopotutto... il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhaha che ridere!! Forte! Che hai cenato con Woody Allen ieri sera?


no, però faccio sedute spiritiche e lunghissime discussioni con stanlio e ollio...


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

bravo, +1 per la risposta in punta di fioretto.
Buona serata a tutti, me vado a un vernissage e se stasera vinco al super enalotto domani mi compro sto portale e vi sbatto fuori tutti.


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> e se stasera vinco al super enalotto domani mi compro sto portale e vi sbatto fuori tutti.


 









a me stai simpatico sai??


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Ma che bello*

Ma che bello.....ora abbiam mister simpatia!!!!Chi dobbiam ringraziare studio aperto o la stampa?????


----------



## La Lupa (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ma no, ma che moralizzatore, non c'ho mica tempo, mi consenta... non credo nella morale, credo nelle latte di benzina e nelle cave.





DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhaha che ridere!! Forte! Che hai cenato con Woody Allen ieri sera?


Sei Napo tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Forza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... cosa abbiamo mangiato ieri sera?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> bravo, +1 per la risposta in punta di fioretto.
> Buona serata a tutti, me vado a un vernissage e se stasera vinco al super enalotto domani mi compro sto portale e vi sbatto fuori tutti.


+1 assoreta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque io sono Alex..molto piacere...qualcuno ha detto che sono il confutatore del forum..non so ancora cosa caxxo voglia dire ma tant'è...
buona serata..e se vinco al superenalotto io mi compro il portale solo per scoprire il tuo ip e farti venira a menare da due sicari incazzati...io avrei altro da fare, tipo dover scegliere la nuova residenza...sai, le antille sono parecchie e c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta..
se non si è capito io scherzo e se non sai stare allo scherzo..


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2008)

*risposta seria*



DanTheMan ha detto:


> Allora, questo è il primo intervento serio (per quello che vale) da quando mi sono registrato: Il valore lo dai tu
> 
> Visto da uno che è appena arrivato, questo portale è tutto tranne armonia, serenità ed equilibrio, è veramente un crogiuolo di qualcosa che assomiglia a frustrazione, uno zic di cazzeggio e malvagità mista a cattiveria da branco, del tipo "saltiamo addosso al povero pirla". Guiarda che il pportale si chiama dell'infedeltà perché di quello tratta, a tutto campo, e il come venga trattato dipende dalle caratterialità dell'utenza.
> Diversamente per l'armonia, la serenità e la pace lo avermmo chiamato "Sentieri melodiosi"....
> ...


A1 for you
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*italia 1*

Un sicario lo hai trovato....cerca il secondo...ti assicuro basto io!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me stai simpatico sai??


ma anche a me! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(sto cercando di tenermelo buono nel caso vinca al superenalotto, ma vedo che anche tu hai un po' di caga 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un sicario lo hai trovato....cerca il secondo...ti assicuro basto io!!!


sai quello che mi piace di te? che non cogli mai la palla al balzo per mettere su una rissa..


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*...........*

Ma dai che scherzo.....!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che scherzo.....!!!


anche io...anche a te darei delle legnate a volte...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*italia 1*

Mi sembra che già ci siam"Incontrati"qualche tempo fà.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che già ci siam"Incontrati"qualche tempo fà.....


quando sono stato in coma? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  adesso so chi è stato! aspettati la letterina dal mio avvocato...come sei messo a soldi? altrimenti non sto a perdere tempo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*italia 1*

Allora non son stato io....io non lascio tracce...ne situazioni in sospeso....!!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ne ho.
> 
> Vabbè... ma son ragazzi!!!
> 
> ...


 darla si, ma ad uno alla volta.
solo questo le si consiglia


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora non son stato io....io non lascio tracce...ne situazioni in sospeso....!!!


Urca...e io che stavo già prenotando una bella vacanza alla facciazza tua!


----------



## Nordica (7 Ottobre 2008)

Oscuro!   


non ti dona il tuo nuovo avatar!

troppo ingannevole...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*........*

Puoi sempre andar in afganistan con il simpaticone....!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Ninna*

Ma no dai....mi rappresenta....la parte nascosta!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Puoi sempre andar in afganistan con il simpaticone....!!


non saprei cosa è peggio..
ma quotare ti pare brutto che ci ho messo 5 minuti a capire che parlavi con me?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai....mi rappresenta....la parte nascosta!!!


di uno che soffre di cefalea a grappolo? si spiegano tante cose allora...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*...........*

Quotare è banale...!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quotare è banale...!!


anche mandarti afff...?


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2008)

*mhhhhh*

Mh....quello è meno banale....!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mh....quello è meno banale....!!


ok allora ti mando un pm...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

bruja ha detto:
			
		

> DanTheMan ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personalmente il tono molto giudicante/disprezzante/irrispettoso/offensivo usato nei confronti di una ragazza così giovane, sicuramente immatura, ma che ha almeno la voglia di confrontarsi su ciò che sta vivendo anche se confusamente, non credo sia molto di aiuto e molto invogliante a farle fare qualche riflessione SERIA su come sta buttando via anni che dovrebbero essere di crescita interiore.

Che credibilità si può avere aggredendola e deridendola così? 

Non riesco a dar torto a Danthe.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Personalmente il tono molto giudicante/disprezzante/irrispettoso/offensivo usato nei confronti di una ragazza così giovane, sicuramente immatura, ma che ha almeno la voglia di confrontarsi su ciò che sta vivendo anche se confusamente, non credo sia molto di aiuto e molto invogliante a farle fare qualche riflessione SERIA su come sta buttando via anni che dovrebbero essere di crescita interiore.
> 
> Che credibilità si può avere aggredendola e deridendola così?
> 
> Non riesco a dar torto a Danthe.


non ti sembra di esagerare?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ti sembra di esagerare?


A me no.

A te/voi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ma poi dico, nella vostra vita reale arriva una persona e vi dice allegramente ( non importa che abbia 20 anni) che tradisce il fidanzato/marito ecc..e voi cercate di confortarla? 
mi spiace fedifrago..ma il tono della ragazza era ANHCE di un sottile compiacimento...
se poi l'amministrazione di questo forum vuole che qualsiasi cosa venga scritt avenga trattata con delicatezza...
allora ben venga il sig. ramboo che ci racconterà compiaciuto delle sue 14 amanti (non tutte contemporaneamente per carità 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :mrgreen

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...non si preoccupi che una parola buona e di comprensione la si troverà ache per lui..perchè sicuramente la moglie sarà una che se lo merita di sicuro....
mah!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me no.
> 
> A te/voi?


no.


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Sono d'accordo con Fedifrago.
Lasciando perdere ieri e tutto il macello che è successo a seguito di quell'articolo, si ha un po' per vizio non accogliere bene le persone.
E' successo in prima persona a me, quindi non posso che dargli ragione.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Fedifrago.
> Lasciando perdere ieri e tutto il macello che è successo a seguito di quell'articolo, si ha un po' per vizio non accogliere bene le persone.
> E' successo in prima persona a me, quindi non posso che dargli ragione.


ma che vuol dire bene? dirti quanto sei brava e quanto fai bene se non è quello che si pensa?
ma pensaci bene, vorrestisul serio un approccio falso e forzosamente accogliente quando poi non è così che la si pensa?
ma certo che la gente è strana..se vieni qui e dici che stai ingannando qualcuno ti aspetti sul serio una accoglienza col tappeto rosso? ma io ti dico di scendere giù dal pero altrochè.... e questo io...


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Fedifrago.
> Lasciando perdere ieri e tutto il macello che è successo a seguito di quell'articolo, si ha un po' per vizio non accogliere bene le persone.
> E' successo in prima persona a me, quindi non posso che dargli ragione.


Credo sia successo un pò a tutti. Pure io sono stato accolto in maniera molto variegata... Sta a noi cogliere nelle risposte quelle che riteniamo più giuste


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Credo sia successo un pò a tutti. Pure io sono stato accolto in maniera molto variegata... Sta a noi cogliere nelle risposte quelle che riteniamo più giuste


eccallà..che intendi per risposte giuste?


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> eccallà..che intendi per risposte giuste?


Secondo me quando ti trovi in quelle situazioni e il cervello non ti connette bene non sai bene chi ti da i migliori consigli; se ne esci, col senno di poi lo capisci... Io mi sono riletto il mio 3ad dopo un anno e mezzo e solo adesso mi sono reso conto chi scriveva stronzate e chi invece dava le giuste indicazioni per uscirne nel miglior modo possibile


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo me quando ti trovi in quelle situazioni e il cervello non ti connette bene non sai bene chi ti da i migliori consigli; se ne esci, col senno di poi lo capisci... Io mi sono riletto il mio 3ad dopo un anno e mezzo e solo adesso mi sono reso conto chi scriveva stronzate e chi invece dava le giuste indicazioni per uscirne nel miglior modo possibile


si me le stronzate che ti sono state dette sono relative alla tua sensibilità, al tuo vissuto, ecc...mica è detto che siano stronzate in assoluto no?
quindi tutti, anche quelli a cui urta un atteggiamento specifico, hanno il DIRITTO di rispondere secondo le proprie convinzioni e sensibilità...
mi sembra che qui si voglia la claque plaudente..sveglia!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire bene? dirti quanto sei brava e quanto fai bene se non è quello che si pensa?
> ma pensaci bene, vorrestisul serio un approccio falso e forzosamente accogliente quando poi non è così che la si pensa?
> ma certo che la gente è strana..se vieni qui e dici che stai ingannando qualcuno ti aspetti sul serio una accoglienza col tappeto rosso? ma io ti dico di scendere giù dal pero altrochè.... e questo io...



Al di là del tradimento, dell'inganno, delle bugie  dell'età se una persona si mette a cercare un sito di tradimento, viene qui, cerca confronto, dice che sta male e vuol capire, non è bello trattarla a pesci in faccia.
Ci sono modi e modi. Credo che molti utenti subito questo trattamento scappano.
Non mi sembra che lei sia entrata sbandierando ai quattro venti TRADISCO IL MIO FIDANZATO CHE BELLO HO DUE UOMINI.
No! 
E come Candida cosi anche altri utenti.
Un po' più di rispetto ed educazione non farebbe male.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Al di là del tradimento, dell'inganno, delle bugie  dell'età se una persona si mette a cercare un sito di tradimento, viene qui, cerca confronto, dice che sta male e vuol capire, non è bello trattarla a pesci in faccia.
> Ci sono modi e modi. Credo che molti utenti subito questo trattamento scappano.
> Non mi sembra che lei sia entrata sbandierando ai quattro venti TRADISCO IL MIO FIDANZATO CHE BELLO HO DUE UOMINI.
> No!
> ...


no dico, ma di quali pesci in faccia stai parlando...vuoi che ti tratti sul serio a pesci in faccia così noterai la differenza?
mah!!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Credo sia successo un pò a tutti. Pure io sono stato accolto in maniera molto variegata... Sta a noi cogliere nelle risposte quelle che riteniamo più giuste



Io quando mi scrissi, illo tempore, raccontai la mia storia. Mi sentii giudicata e a lungo non ho scritto. Son tornata più forte, meno debole. E non ho rivolto la parola a chi voleva riversare la propria rabbia sulle persone, in quel caso me.
Non rivolgendo la parola mi son sempre messa un gradino sopra e non ho più considerato alcuni, non è bello, ma in casi estremi, estremi rimedi.


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no dico, ma di quali pesci in faccia stai parlando...vuoi che ti tratti sul serio a pesci in faccia così noterai la differenza?
> mah!!


Sono abbastanza forte da ignorarti, chi scrive all'inizio qua non lo è, è questa la differenza.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Bha'... a 20 una e' _quasi_ donna non una bimba che va presa per mano per attraversare la strada...

Ricollegandomi ad un altro discorso sull'educazione data, certe volte manifestare comprensione (in questo caso non posso proprio manifestare comprensione a nessun livello) non ha alcun senso...

Di fronte a un racconto di una tale superficialita' non posso che rispondere con ironia... inoltre ci sono state domande tese a scavare e andare un po' oltre la presentazione non mi pare siano state prese sul serio.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io quando mi scrissi, illo tempore, raccontai la mia storia. Mi sentii giudicata e a lungo non ho scritto. Son tornata più forte, meno debole. E non ho rivolto la parola a chi voleva riversare la propria rabbia sulle persone, in quel caso me.
> Non rivolgendo la parola mi son sempre messa un gradino sopra e non ho più considerato alcuni, non è bello, ma in casi estremi, estremi rimedi.


ma che spocchia ragazzi!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che spocchia ragazzi!


spocchia, sta per?


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha'... a 20 una e' _quasi_ donna non una bimba che va presa per mano per attraversare la strada...
> 
> Ricollegandomi ad un altro discorso sull'educazione data, certe volte manifestare comprensione (in questo caso non posso proprio manifestare comprensione a nessun livello) non ha alcun senso...
> 
> Di fronte a un racconto di una tale superficialita' non posso che rispondere con ironia... inoltre ci sono state domande tese a scavare e andare un po' oltre la presentazione non mi pare siano state prese sul serio.



Io più che a questa discussione, mi riferisco all'andazzo generale.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io quando mi scrissi, illo tempore, raccontai la mia storia. Mi sentii giudicata e a lungo non ho scritto. Son tornata più forte, meno debole. E non ho rivolto la parola a chi voleva riversare la propria rabbia sulle persone, in quel caso me.
> Non rivolgendo la parola mi son sempre messa un gradino sopra e non ho più considerato alcuni, non è bello, ma in casi estremi, estremi rimedi.



Scusa ma tu saresti il clone di chi? Solo per sapere...risulti iscritta ad Oct 2008


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Non sono il clone di nessuno, scrivevo l'anno scorso.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu saresti il clone di chi? Solo per sapere...risulti iscritta ad Oct 2008


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono il clone di nessuno, scrivevo l'anno scorso.


ok, reiscritta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> spocchia, sta per?


google ragazza, google...


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> google ragazza, google...



*spòcchia* è un sostantivo femminile che significa:
atteggiamento di chi ha eccessiva considerazione di sé e tratta altezzosamente gli altri; boria, alterigia: avere molta spocchia; essere pieno di spocchia; _che tono spocchioso_!.


Darwin lo definirebbe piuttosto: istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> *spòcchia* è un sostantivo femminile che significa:
> atteggiamento di chi ha eccessiva considerazione di sé e tratta altezzosamente gli altri; boria, alterigia: avere molta spocchia; essere pieno di spocchia; _che tono spocchioso_!.
> 
> 
> Darwin lo definirebbe piuttosto: istinto di sopravvivenza.


mah...ma di che sopravvivenza parli...mica siamo all'isola dei famosi...


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mah...ma di che sopravvivenza parli...mica siamo all'isola dei famosi...


Infatti... uno con il nik come il tuo che può capire!
Vai a fare i provini del GF, vai va!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti... uno con il nik come il tuo che può capire!
> Vai a fare i provini del GF, vai va!!!


sono atterrito!perchè mi tratti male, perchè? che ti ho fatto?

















e io che credevo ti fossi già innamorata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
comunque piacere io sono Alex e qui lo sanno tutti gli abituali..tu?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ps: belle ti leggo dopo, devo andare a vedermi la puntata di uomini e donne che ho registrato oggi...
a bientot...


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti... uno con il nik come il tuo che può capire!
> Vai a fare i provini del GF, vai va!!!


Quale GF. Il nick non c'entra nulla. Italia1 è un uomo molto colto. appassionato di musica classica.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Quale GF. Il nick non c'entra nulla. Italia1 è un uomo molto colto. appassionato di musica classica.




















ma va...io uso goggle a tutto spiano...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Quale GF. Il nick non c'entra nulla. Italia1 è un uomo molto colto. appassionato di musica classica.


perchè invece belledejour è un nick che la dice lunga.


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma va...io uso goggle a tutto spiano...


non fare il modesto.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè invece belledejour è un nick che la dice lunga.
























ma io ti amo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> non fare il modesto.....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma io ti amo!


quanto mi garberebbe che ste squinzie da balera mettessero la propria  faccia e il proprio nome invece di ste minchiate di avatar e nick...
sai quante mazzate sulle genegive si darebbero??


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanto mi garberebbe che ste squinzie da balera mettessero la propria  faccia e il proprio nome invece di ste minchiate di avatar e nick...
> sai quante mazzate sulle genegive si darebbero??
























la balera garba a me però...è grave?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Quant’è bella giovinezza,
che si fugge tuttavia!
*chi vuol esser lieto, sia:*
*di doman non c’è certezza.*
Quest’è Bacco ed Arianna,
belli, e l’un de l’altro ardenti:
perché ’l tempo fugge e inganna,
sempre insieme stan contenti.
Queste ninfe ed altre genti
sono allegre tuttavia.
*Chi vuol esser lieto, sia:*
*di doman non c’è certezza.*
Questi lieti satiretti,
delle ninfe innamorati,
per caverne e per boschetti
han lor posto cento agguati;
or da Bacco riscaldati
ballon, salton tuttavia.
*Chi vuol esser lieto, sia*
*di doman non c’è certezza.*
Queste ninfe hanno anco caro
da lor essere ingannate:
non può fare a Amor riparo,
se non gente rozze e ingrate:
ora insieme mescolate
suonon salton tuttavia.
*Chi vuol esser lieto, sia:*
*di doman non c’è certezza.*
Questa soma, che vien drieto
sopra l’asino, è Sileno:
così vecchio è ebbro e lieto,
già di carne e d’anni pieno;
se non può star ritto, almeno
ride e gode tuttavia.
*Chi vuol esser lieto, sia:*
*di doman non c’è certezza.*
Mida vien dopo a costoro:
ciò che tocca, oro diventa.
E che giova aver tesoro,
s’altro poi non si contenta?
Che dolcezza vuoi che senta
chi ha sete tuttavia?
*Chi vuol esser lieto, sia:*
*di doman non c’è certezza.*
Ciascun apra ben gli orecchi,
di doman nessun si paschi;
oggi siàn, giovani e vecchi,
lieti ognun, femmine e maschi;
ogni tristo pensier caschi:
facciam festa tuttavia.
*Chi vuol esser lieto, sia:*
*di doman non c’è certezza.*
Donne e giovinetti amanti,
viva Bacco e viva Amore!
Ciascun suoni, balli e canti!
Arda di dolcezza il core!
Non fatica, non dolore!
Ciò ch’a esser convien sia.
*Chi vuol esser lieto, sia:*
*di doman non c’è certezza!*​ 
*i 20 anni non tornano più... ed è un peccato viverli male...*​


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la balera garba a me però...è grave?


capisci? belledejour...quanti ci piace indorare la pillola...
se dice m i g n o t t a   perde la poesia...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> capisci? belledejour...quanti ci piace indorare la pillola...
> se dice m i g n o t t a   perde la poesia...


scusa però...il rosso le dona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




le muse inquietanti invece forse non le donerebbe...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora, se hai voglia di scherzare dillo che ci facciamo 2 risate, *altrimenti una serie di calci sulle gengive non te li toglie nessuno....*
> ma che cosa c'entra?





Italia1 ha detto:


> quoto, anche perchè spesso non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire e statisticamente *chi entra qui vuole essere solo rassicurato (parlo per i traditori)* che la cosa che sta facendo non è poi così grave, che è tutto nella norma ecc...
> ma tutto ok un paio di ciufoletti!! *un bel calcio nel culo e via*...se funziona e la persona decide di ripensare seriamente alla sua posizione e ci si confronta seriamente ebbene, altrimenti se lo è solo meritato...da parte inconsapevole del tradito/a





Italia1 ha detto:


> *no dico, ma di quali pesci in faccia stai parlando...vuoi che ti tratti sul serio a pesci in faccia così noterai la differenza?*
> mah!!


 
Fin qui noto il tuo atteggiamento sensibile e pacato::::



Italia1 ha detto:


> ma poi dico, nella vostra vita reale arriva una persona e vi dice allegramente ( non importa che abbia 20 anni) che tradisce il fidanzato/marito ecc..*e voi cercate di confortarla*?
> mi spiace fedifrago..ma il tono della ragazza era ANHCE di un sottile compiacimento...
> *se poi l'amministrazione di questo forum vuole che qualsiasi cosa venga scritt avenga trattata con delicatezza*...
> allora ben venga il sig. ramboo che ci racconterà compiaciuto delle sue 14 amanti (non tutte contemporaneamente per carità
> ...


Qui invece scrivi delle emerite stronzate...non che prima tu abbia scritto delle perle di saggezza eh!

Hai letto il nick che sta scrivendo? OK...allora è a ME PERSONALMENTE che ha dato fastidio il tuo atteggiamento e quello di altri...claro? 

Lo posso dire o ora mi è precluso dire la mia come utente? Tanto per capirci eh!
La conduzione del forum non c'entra un'emerita, se non nel limite della MANCANZA DI RISPETTO CHE VIEN RICHIESTA A TUTTI! Claro anche questo?

Quanto al merito di ciò che hai scritto, menti sapendo di mentina o se vuoi ti stai esercitando all'arrampicata a mani nude e legate dietro alla schiena sugli specchi....

Perchè trovami dove hai mai visto questa indulgenza verso chi si pone in modo superficiale nel tradimento....dove si sia predicata "benevolenza e comprensione" verso chi agisce con leggerezza...dove non si sia cercato di far capire COL RAGIONAMENTO  (e scusa se non con "virtuali" calci sulle gengive) dove ci se la racconta e dove sta il problema REALE alla base di certi comportamenti...

Pensi che a calci nelle gengive virtuali otterrai qualcosa da questa ragazza di 20 anni? (dici che non importa l'età?!?!?  Grande! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :mrgreen

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perchè non hai lo stesso atteggiamento con altri/e traditori/trici che di anni ne han ben di più e se vuoi in modo meno "genuino", con maggior classe ok, maggior "esperienza", raccontandola meglio, fanno le stesse identiche cose? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Solo perchè ti ci rapporti da più tempo qui nel forum?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fin qui noto il tuo atteggiamento sensibile e pacato::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutti boni de core...se tua figlia si rapportasse così che reazione avresti??


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

A me sembra che in questi giorni ( e in modo particolare stasera in almeno un paio di personaggi) l'acidità tracimi dai pori.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanto mi garberebbe che ste squinzie da balera mettessero la propria faccia e il proprio nome invece di ste minchiate di avatar e nick...
> sai quante mazzate sulle genegive si darebbero??


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fin qui noto il tuo atteggiamento sensibile e pacato::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai il mio totale appoggio Fedifrago. Per il resto puoi notare quanto la gente si commenta da se. Da dietro uno schermo è troppo facile...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fin qui noto il tuo atteggiamento sensibile e pacato::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti rispondo solo che dopo aver esplicitato il mio punto di vista sulla questione potrei benissimo parlare e scherzare con la nostra cara cucciola...non è che tratto lei e gli altri traditori come degli appestati o degli assassini, ma l'indulgenza in queste cose non fa parte di me...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sembra che in questi giorni ( e in modo particolare stasera in almeno un paio di personaggi) l'acidità tracimi dai pori.
> 
> Buscopann


e allora?
l'acidità fa parte dell'animo umano.
non ne sei esente sai?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutti boni de core...se tua figlia si rapportasse così che reazione avresti??


Bono de core? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma dove? Quando? Me lo trovi please? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cercherei, come ho praticamente sempre fatto, di capire le ragioni che la portano ad esssere così superficiale, così vuota, così immatura... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E se fosse mia figlia mi farei un grosso cruccio personale per non aver tirato su una persona come si deve e cercherei di capire dove ho sbagliato io...e come ho fatto a farla arrivare così a 20 anni senza rendermene conto di come fosse realmente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Altro?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

comunque prendo atto e cercherò di non entrare più in confessionale fedifrago...
e girando la domanda che ha fatto medusa, se il suo ragazzo fosse tuo figlio parleresti con questa ragazza facendole capire col ragionamento?
ma vava...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bono de core?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


altro de che??
sono vicina a suo padre...stop


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti rispondo solo che dopo aver esplicitato il mio punto di vista sulla questione potrei benissimo parlare e scherzare con la nostra cara cucciola...non è che tratto lei e gli altri traditori come degli appestati o degli assassini, *ma l'indulgenza in queste cose* non fa parte di me...


Nessuan te la chiede e mi pare nessuna gliel'abbia data...nemmeno io se leggi bene! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Potresti parlarle e scherzarci , certo, sempre che non abbia deciso di nn metter più piede qui dentro, ovviamente...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora?
> l'acidità fa parte dell'animo umano.
> non ne sei esente sai?


Guarda...ti posso assicurare che se c'è una cosa dalla quale sono proprio esente è l'acidità. Per il resto puoi dire quasi tutto di me.
In ogni caso, con questa tua risposta, confermi che un bagno caldo  ti farebbe bene e ti leverebbe tutti quegli Streptococchi che stanno alimentando le tue sinapsi questa sera

Buscopann


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutti boni de core...se tua figlia si rapportasse così che reazione avresti??


a dirla tutta è tenerissima. racconta le sue cose con una disarmante sincerità.
io che potrei essere sua madre faccio cose peggiori... tanto per dire..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda...ti posso assicurare che se c'è una cosa dalla quale sono proprio esente è l'acidità. Per il resto puoi dire quasi tutto di me.
> In ogni caso, con questa tua risposta, confermi che un bagno caldo  ti farebbe bene e ti leverebbe tutti quegli Streptococchi che stanno alimentando le tue sinapsi questa sera
> 
> Buscopann


mi duole contraddirti ma le mie sinapsi sono colpite da ben altro, coglione.
bastasse un bagno caldo ci farei la firma


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Hai il mio totale appoggio Fedifrago. Per il resto puoi notare quanto la gente si commenta da se. Da dietro uno schermo è troppo facile...


wè belle guarda che io sono uno dei pochi che quando si tratta di guardarsi in faccia e incontrarsi non mi sono mai tirato indietro...abito a segrate e per ovvie ragioni (e cioè che me lo oscurerebbero) non metto l'indirizzo..vuoi sapere altro?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a dirla tutta è tenerissima. racconta le sue cose con una disarmante sincerità.
> io che potrei essere sua madre faccio cose peggiori... tanto per dire..


e va bhè, io son la stronza


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi duole contraddirti ma le mie sinapsi sono colpite da ben altro, *coglione*.
> bastasse un bagno caldo ci farei la firma


Vabbè...ti commenti da sola

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Compliments...*



Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque prendo atto e cercherò di non entrare più in confessionale fedifrago...
> e girando la domanda che ha fatto medusa, se il suo ragazzo fosse tuo figlio parleresti con questa ragazza facendole capire col ragionamento?
> ma vava...


Per me puoi entrare dove vuoi ...e commentare come vuoi...ormai entrano tutti e di tutto anche nel confessionale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma non pretendere TU a tua volta che se hai un atteggiamento del ***** qualcuno non venga a dirtelo!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè...ti commenti da sola
> 
> Buscopann


ecco appunto.
lascialo fare a me.
il tuo commento sul bagno caldo fallo a tua sorella che non è sera


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco appunto.
> lascialo fare a me.
> il tuo commento sul bagno caldo fallo a tua sorella che non è sera


che non era sera si era capito benissimo. Se non hai luogo migliore dove scaricare le tue frustrazioni fallo pure. A me rimbalzano addosso ma non ci fai una bella figura

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nessuan te la chiede e mi pare nessuna gliel'abbia data...nemmeno io se leggi bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti, le chiacchiere stanno a zero...
se non ti sta bene cosa e come lo dico (contando che io non mi sono mai pemesso di dire che quello che dici sono stronzate o che non tiri fuori perle di saggezza, a proposito di educazione) puoi benissimo segnalare i miei post e farmi mandare un cartellino/farmi bannare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bono de core?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Veramente un paio d'anni fa avevi detto cose diverse...

Non capisco questo attacco a Italia1 che non ha usato alcun termine offensivo.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> che non era sera si era capito benissimo. Se non hai luogo migliore dove scaricare le tue frustrazioni fallo pure. A me rimbalzano addosso ma non ci fai una bella figura
> 
> Buscopann


Busco mi pare neanche tu...dici agli altri che son nervosetti ma nn mi pare tu sia proprio rilassato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lasciamo perdere attacchi personali, please?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente un paio d'anni fa avevi detto cose diverse...
> 
> Non capisco questo attacco a Italia1 che non ha usato alcun termine offensivo.


no persa, ti prego...
apprezzo....ma vorrei vedermela io...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> che non era sera si era capito benissimo. Se non hai luogo migliore dove scaricare le tue frustrazioni fallo pure. A me rimbalzano addosso ma non ci fai una bella figura
> 
> Buscopann


i tuoi commenti sporadici e superficiali dicono di te tutto.
quanto all'acidità degli altri lascerei perdere..sembri una serpe pestata.
lascia perdere và.
confermo il coglione.
Io scelgo come e dove scaricare le mie frustazioni.
tu fai lo stesso.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> senti, le chiacchiere stanno a zero...
> se non ti sta bene cosa e come lo dico (contando che io non mi sono mai pemesso di dire che quello che dici sono stronzate o che non tiri fuori perle di saggezza, a proposito di educazione) puoi benissimo segnalare i miei post e farmi mandare un cartellino/farmi bannare...


 
Vabbeh, se stiamo sul vittimismo...bona notte!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Busco mi pare neanche tu...dici agli altri che son nervosetti ma nn mi pare tu sia proprio rilassato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sfido chiunque a riportare un mio post dove stasera sono stato offensivo con qualcuno...senza strumentalizzazione del cavolo ovviamente

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no persa, ti prego...
> apprezzo....ma vorrei vedermela io...


Mica ti difendo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stavo esprimendo una mia opinione.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e va bhè, io son la stronza


non sei stronza.
sei ancora tutta intera nella tua visione della vita, ma io no.

vorrei avere i suoi problemi e parlarne come fa lei... anche se a te sembrerà assurdo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh, se stiamo sul vittimismo...bona notte!!!


io vittima?
branca i pince-nez, che mi sa che le diottrie se ne stanno andando...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica ti difendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok..


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente un paio d'anni fa avevi detto cose diverse...
> 
> *Non capisco questo attacco a Italia1 che non ha usato alcun termine offensivo*.


Hai letto i quote persa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nulla di offensivo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok...capito!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sfido chiunque a riportare un mio post dove stasera sono stato offensivo con qualcuno...senza strumentalizzazione del cavolo ovviamente
> 
> Buscopann


credo e mi auspico che tu sopravviva anche con un mio coglione..
vai,bello. Vivi


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> i tuoi commenti sporadici e superficiali dicono di te tutto.
> quanto all'acidità degli altri lascerei perdere..sembri una serpe pestata.
> lascia perdere và.
> confermo il coglione.
> ...


Io non devo scaricare nessuna frustrazione
Riguardo al fatto che che i miei commenti sporadici e superficiali dicono di me tutto..lasciatelo dire...Tu non sai proprio niente di me..E non credo che tu possa proprio contraddirmi in questo

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai letto i quote persa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rientra nella normalità.
A me altri hanno detto ben di peggio e mai nessuno si è peritato di intervenire.
Mi sembra un attacco a un singolo utente e non ne comprendo la ragione.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io vittima?
> branca i pince-nez, che mi sa che le diottrie se ne stanno andando...


IO ancora 10/10.... TU?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Se scoprissi mia figlia a scrivere tali ca***te la riempirei di mazzate altro che comprendere le ragioni!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non devo scaricare nessuna frustrazione
> Riguardo al fatto che che i miei commenti sporadici e superficiali dicono di me tutto..lasciatelo dire...Tu non sai proprio niente di me..E non credo che tu possa proprio contraddirmi in questo
> 
> Buscopann


vedi che sei coglione??
confermi e basta
perchè tu che ***** ne sai di me e della mia frustazione??


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rientra nella normalità.
> A me altri hanno detto ben di peggio e mai nessuno si è peritato di intervenire.
> Mi sembra un attacco a un singolo utente e non ne comprendo la ragione.


Persa scusa ma ...ci fai o ci sei?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Letto mica, PER CASO, il nuovo regolamento?

Ti pare si stia usando lo stesso metro di quando certe cose son state dette a te?

Se hai letto (hai letto?) mi son riferito a Italia1 specificando cosa era poco gustoso PER ME e non ho limitato a LUI il poco gradimento per un certo porsi verso questa utente...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai letto i quote persa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dove l'avrei offesa esattamente?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se scoprissi mia figlia a scrivere tali ca***te la riempirei di mazzate altro che comprendere le ragioni!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> IO ancora 10/10.... TU?


io invece porto gli occhiali e tu non puoi permetterti di avere un atteggiamento condiscendente con me...chi credi di essere?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rientra nella normalità.
> A me altri hanno detto ben di peggio e mai nessuno si è peritato di intervenire.
> Mi sembra un attacco a un singolo utente e non ne comprendo la ragione.


Bha pure a me... non ho letto nessun intervento in mio favore quando mi si e' detto che puzzavo e che avevo il ciclo...

Non mi pare che Cucciola sia stata aggredita cosi' selvaggiamente...

Son cose anche queste, bisognera' farsene una ragione


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi che sei coglione??
> confermi e basta
> perchè tu che ***** ne sai di me e della mia frustazione??


Io non so nulla di te infatti. E infatti ho semplicemente detto che stasera sei acida, non che sei acida sempre. Ho letto 2 o 3 risposte in cui hai praticamente mandato a quel Paese altrettante persone, compreso me perchè avevo solo affermato che stasera qualcuno era un pò acido.
Hai tirato su un casino che non finisce più...Beh...io non sono acido però questo non vuol dire che non mi debba difendere..Anche perchè quando vengo attaccato a mio modo di vedere ingiustamente..io istintivamente mi difendo

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha pure a me... non ho letto nessun intervento in mio favore quando mi si e' detto che puzzavo e che avevo il ciclo...
> 
> Non mi pare che Cucciola sia stata aggredita cosi' selvaggiamente...
> 
> Son cose anche queste, bisognera' farsene una ragione


sempre partendo dal presupposto...che ***** ci frega di sta cucciola??


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Ottobre 2008)

Scusate, potete abbassare la voce, che date un pò fastidio...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io invece porto gli occhiali e tu non puoi permetterti di avere un atteggiamento condiscendente con me...chi credi di essere?


A domando rispondo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Accondiscendente?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non so nulla di te infatti. E infatti ho semplicemente detto che stasera sei acida, non che sei acida sempre. Ho letto 2 o 3 risposte in cui hai praticamente mandato a quel Paese altrettante persone, compreso me perchè avevo solo affermato che stasera qualcuno era un pò acido.
> Hai tirato su un casino che non finisce più...Beh...io non sono acido però questo non vuol dire che non mi debba difendere..*Anche perchè quando vengo attaccato a mio modo di vedere ingiustamente..io istintivamente mi difendo*
> 
> Buscopann


bene, io faccio lo stesso.
non mi sembrava di aver tirata su un casino...ma magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

oh ma siete fuori o cosa?
questa ragazza ha 20 anni... io alla sua età giravo l'europa per studio e di cazzate ne ho fatte a iosa e non solo non mi pento... ma le rifarei tutte..

lettrice.. ma sul serio picchieresti tua figlia perchè fa una cazzata come quella di mary? sono allucinata...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


>



Anche se fai quella faccia... frega un emerito!

Tutte a comprendere le motivazioni di una ragazza che si butta via a causa della semplice mancanza di attenzioni e disciplina...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non so nulla di te infatti. E infatti ho semplicemente detto che stasera sei acida, non che sei acida sempre. Ho letto 2 o 3 risposte in cui hai praticamente mandato a quel Paese altrettante persone, compreso me perchè avevo solo affermato che stasera qualcuno era un pò acido.
> Hai tirato su un casino che non finisce più...Beh...io non sono acido però questo non vuol dire che non mi debba difendere..Anche perchè quando vengo attaccato a mio modo di vedere ingiustamente..io istintivamente mi difendo
> 
> Buscopann


senti busco...parliamoci chiaro...chi sei tu per dire a chicchessia che è acido?
sei tu che pretendi che non ti si dica niente dopo un affermazione del genere...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre partendo dal presupposto...che ***** ci frega di sta cucciola??


Perchè è un Forum..e un Forum non è una comunità ristretta a un elite di eletti

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A domando rispondo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


condiscendente....inforca i pince-nez...mi sa che la visita l'hai fatta troppo in là nel passato...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perchè è un Forum..e un Forum non è una comunità ristretta a un elite di eletti
> 
> Buscopann


su questo concordo....


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Ce rifai?*



Italia1 ha detto:


> condiscendente....inforca i pince-nez...mi sa che la visita l'hai fatta troppo in là nel passato...


Meglio che lasci perdere su quest'argomento no?


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> senti busco...parliamoci chiaro...*chi sei tu per dire a chicchessia che è acido?*
> sei tu che pretendi che non ti si dica niente dopo un affermazione del genere...


Ma che discorso del cavolo è? Non è concesso dire a qualcuno:" stasera mi sembri un pò acido?" 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma che discorso del cavolo è? Non è concesso dire a qualcuno:" stasera mi sembri un pò acido?"
> 
> Buscopann


ok kbusco..aloora lei ti ha risposto che stasera le sembri un po' coglione..non può?


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Ottobre 2008)

accondiscendente e condiscendente sono intercambiabii, corretti entrambi


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche se fai quella faccia... frega un emerito!
> 
> Tutte a comprendere le motivazioni di una ragazza che si butta via a causa della semplice mancanza di attenzioni e disciplina...


ma non c'è nemmeno niente da comprendere... semmai c'è da dirle scegli bene e solo se VUOI... altrimenti investi sulla tua VITA.... altro che farle prediche a 20 anni...


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok kbusco..aloora lei ti ha risposto che stasera le sembri un po' coglione..non può?


No...sbagliato..Lei ha risposto che sono un coglione e che dalle mie risposte si evince tutto di me e di che persona sono. Mi sembra MOLTO diverso. 
Non è che da domani vivrò peggio, ma volevo solo far notare di come ci siano 2 pesi e 2 misure anche di fronte a un'oggettiva evidenza.

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Dici?*



Pocahontas ha detto:


> accondiscendente e condiscendente sono intercambiabii, corretti entrambi


 
Potremmo anche dire sinonimi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Meglio che lasci perdere su quest'argomento no?


te lo ripeto con altre parole..io non sono tuo figlio e la tua aria paternalistica te la puoi tenere per te...non so se ti è chiaro...non hai nulla ne più nè meno di me...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potremmo anche dire sinonimi?


l'accezione è diversa, ma transeat...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

*Argomenti= 0*



Italia1 ha detto:


> te lo ripeto con altre parole..io non sono tuo figlio e la tua aria paternalistica te la puoi tenere per te...non so se ti è chiaro...non hai nulla ne più nè meno di me...


Vabbeh...lassem ster!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non c'è nemmeno niente da comprendere... semmai c'è da dirle scegli bene e solo se VUOI... altrimenti investi sulla tua VITA.... altro che farle prediche a 20 anni...


Quali prediche?

Non e' una questione di prediche... a 20 anni ci sta divertirsi con consapevolezza, non prendendo per il culo il prossimo e andando a controllare il preservativo usato per non farsi beccare!

Per favore valorizziamoci un attimino!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...lassem ster!


tanti saluti....
e i miei complimenti per l'aria di superiorità...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non c'è nemmeno niente da comprendere... semmai c'è da dirle scegli bene e solo se VUOI... altrimenti investi sulla tua VITA.... altro che farle prediche a 20 anni...


 A ventanni tutti abbiamo commesso errori e pure a 30...40..50... sto aspettando quelli dei 60...
Ma credo che chi scrive a venti o a sessanta non abbia bisogno di comprensione (o non solo), ma di vedere aspetti diversi della sua vicenda.
Si può capire che si possa, come cucciolamary, non avere il senso della realtà e essere convinte di vivere storie d'amore tormentate e di essere contesa da due uomini che tengono a lei. Ma chi è fuori dalla situazione deve farle notare che uno che ti insegue desideroso nello spogliatoio non è necesariamente innamorato (e il più delle volte non lo è) e che neppure lei lo è, ma è semplicemente lusingata e si sta comportando in modo autolesionista (oltre che scorretto nei confronti del fidanzato).
E questo lo si può dire proprio sulla base della propria esperienza, errori compresi.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quali prediche?
> 
> Non e' una questione di prediche... a 20 anni ci sta divertirsi con consapevolezza, non prendendo per il culo il prossimo e andando a controllare il preservativo usato per non farsi beccare!
> 
> Per favore valorizziamoci un attimino!


e si vede che tu non hai mai fatto cazzate in vita tua...
io ne ho fatte. a 20 anni in vacanza in tenda ne ho combinate di tutti i colori e al ritorno, a causa di questo, ho rotto con il moroso.
ma le rifarei tutte.


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e si vede che tu non hai mai fatto cazzate in vita tua...
> io ne ho fatte. a 20 anni in vacanza in tenda ne ho combinate di tutti i colori e al ritorno, a causa di questo, ho rotto con il moroso.
> ma le rifarei tutte.





oh...l'annuccia......che zoccolava!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A ventanni tutti abbiamo commesso errori e pure a 30...40..50... sto aspettando quelli dei 60...
> Ma credo che chi scrive a venti o a sessanta non abbia bisogno di comprensione (o non solo), ma di vedere aspetti diversi della sua vicenda.
> Si può capire che si possa, come cucciolamary, non avere il senso della realtà e essere convinte di vivere storie d'amore tormentate e di essere contesa da due uomini che tengono a lei. Ma chi è fuori dalla situazione deve farle notare che uno che ti insegue desideroso nello spogliatoio non è necesariamente innamorato (e il più delle volte non lo è) e che neppure lei lo è, ma è semplicemente lusingata e si sta comportando in modo autolesionista (oltre che scorretto nei confronti del fidanzato).
> E questo lo si può dire proprio sulla base della propria esperienza, errori compresi.


 
mah... io mi rivedo in lei a 20 anni. l'unica differenza è che io ero proiettata in avanti, nei miei studi e non solo sul moroso del momento.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> oh...l'annuccia......che zoccolava!!!!!!


già... sul gargano a 20 anni  mi ero quasi innamorata di uno spezino bellissimo. prima di lui un napoletano che per mesi mi scrisse lettere d'amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... io mi rivedo in lei a 20 anni. l'unica differenza è che io ero proiettata in avanti, nei miei studi e non solo sul moroso del momento.


Io ero tutt'altro tipo (e non sono sicura fossi meglio...), ma lei potrebbe fermarsi a riflettere.
Se qualcuno mi avesse fatto notare le fesserie che stavo facendo ...forse sarebbe stato meglio.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e si vede che tu non hai mai fatto cazzate in vita tua...
> io ne ho fatte. a 20 anni in vacanza in tenda ne ho combinate di tutti i colori e al ritorno, a causa di questo, ho rotto con il moroso.
> ma le rifarei tutte.


io invece da coglione quale sono, le ho detto sinceramente che non so se avrei saputo resistere anche se ci avrei provato e che quindi si sarebbe dovuta considerare libera e che anche nel caso io non fossi stato con nessuna e lei invece si e ci saremmo rivisti dopo le vacanze e l'attreazione/sentimento  ci fosse ancora stato sarebbe stato tutto come prima...e avevo sedici anni...adesso qualcuno mi spiega per quale ***** di motivo io dovrei spiegare ad una ventenne fidanzata quale è il motivo per il quale tradisce il suo ragazzo e non invece tirargli due calci nel culo e dire che è LEI che deve pensarci ed arrivarci da sola?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ero tutt'altro tipo (e non sono sicura fossi meglio...), ma lei potrebbe fermarsi a riflettere.
> Se qualcuno mi avesse fatto notare le fesserie che stavo facendo ...forse sarebbe stato meglio.


 
a riflettere su cosa, Persa?
che tradire un moroso è peccato?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io invece da coglione quale sono, le ho detto sinceramente che non so se avrei saputo resistere anche se ci avrei provato e che quindi si sarebbe dovuta considerare libera e che anche nel caso io non fossi stato con nessuna e lei invece si e ci saremmo rivisti dopo le vacanze e l'attreazione/sentimento ci fosse ancora stato sarebbe stato tutto come prima...e avevo sedici anni...adesso qualcuno mi spiega per quale ***** di motivo io dovrei spiegare ad una ventenne fidanzata quale è il motivo per il quale tradisce il suo ragazzo e non invece tirargli due calci nel culo e dire che è LEI che deve pensarci ed arrivarci da sola?


ma sì ma dai... 
ma mica siamo tutti uguali, eh...
pensa che io il mio posto all'inferno lo ho già prenotato..


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... io mi rivedo in lei a 20 anni. l'unica differenza è che io ero proiettata in avanti, nei miei studi e non solo sul moroso del momento.


azz...io ci sono dentro è ho in testa un sacco di cose....chissà se alla vostra età guardandomi indietro mi dirò di aver raggiunto ciò che volevo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a riflettere su cosa, Persa?
> che tradire un moroso è peccato?


non userei la parola peccato...
ma una cosa che è moralmente riprovevole si...quindi?


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a riflettere su cosa, Persa?
> che tradire un moroso è peccato?



******o, a ventanni non tradire il moroso è peccato!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì ma dai...
> ma mica siamo tutti uguali, eh...
> pensa che io il mio posto all'inferno lo ho già prenotato..


 anna non saremmo tutti uguali ma il rispetto per gli altri lo dovremmo avere tutti o no? va bene cucciola, scopati il tuo collega dietro la cassa e via!
sperando che il povero coglione si faccia ogni vulva che gli passa a tiro...


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anna non saremmo tutti uguali ma il rispetto per gli altri lo dovremmo avere tutti o no? va bene cucciola, scopati il tuo collega dietro la cassa e via!
> sperando che il povero coglione si faccia ogni vulva che gli passa a tiro...


sarà così per forza! a vent'anni siamo tutti alcizzati.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> azz...io ci sono dentro è ho in testa un sacco di cose....chissà se alla vostra età guardandomi indietro mi dirò di aver raggiunto ciò che volevo.


alla vostra età...
vuoi un fisso nei denti adesso o rimando?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ******o, a ventanni non tradire il moroso è peccato!


ma vai a cag... lds...


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> alla vostra età...
> vuoi un fisso nei denti adesso o rimando?



mica è colpa mia se siete attempatelle, dolci e belle, ma attempatelle!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a riflettere su cosa, Persa?
> che tradire un moroso è peccato?


 Che sta attribuendo al rapporto con quel ragazzo un valore che non ha.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sarà così per forza! a vent'anni siamo tutti alcizzati.


si ma  avent'anni stai da solo e penetri ogni cosa che abbia un buco, anche la cassetta delle lettere...senza rompere l'anima a nessuno...


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma vai a cag... lds...


italiuccio.....suvvia, ce infondo pensi la stessa cosa.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mica è colpa mia se siete attempatelle, dolci e belle, ma attempatelle!


e non è mica colpa mia se un vaf******o non lo trattengo...


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si ma  avent'anni stai da solo e penetri ogni cosa che abbia un buco, anche la cassetta delle lettere...senza rompere l'anima a nessuno...



come sei fiscale.


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non è mica colpa mia se un vaf******o non lo trattengo...



prego prego.....! fai pure con comodo! Però, sappi, che sei la mia attempatella perferita!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> italiuccio.....suvvia, ce infondo pensi la stessa cosa.


no io non penso proprio la stessa cosa....che poi tu mi stiaq simpatico come potrebbe starmi simpatica anche la piccola cucciola è un altro paio di maniche..


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> prego prego.....! fai pure con comodo! Però, sappi, che sei la mia attempatella perferita!


mica solo la tua...


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no io non penso proprio la stessa cosa....che poi tu mi stiaq simpatico come potrebbe starmi simpatica anche la piccola cucciola è un altro paio di maniche..


per fortuna che ti sto simpatico!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> come sei fiscale.


fiscale? ma che di che cosa vai blaterando? te lo ripeto, spero che tu abbia tante corna...sul serio...


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica solo la tua...



madame, non ho il ben che minimo dubbio al riguardo!


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> fiscale? ma che di che cosa vai blaterando? te lo ripeto, spero che tu abbia tante corna...sul serio...



e invece non ne ho, perchè la mia ragazza non lo farebbe mai! E' una persona seria, mica una gran testa di caz.zo come me


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> per fortuna che ti sto simpatico!


ma il fatto che tu mi stia simpatico non deve per forza precludermi ddi dirti che ti stai comportando da perfetta merda con la tua ragazza...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e invece non ne ho, perchè la mia ragazza non lo farebbe mai! E' una persona seria, mica una gran testa di caz.zo come me


eh gia.... ma io lo spero lo stesso...e spero un giorno che tua figlia trovi uno come te e poi vediamo se non sei fiscale...


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma il fatto che tu mi stia simpatico non deve per forza precludermi ddi dirti che ti stai comportando da perfetta merda con la tua ragazza...


da vero uomo merda, sono d'accordo! Se non lo facessi passerei la giornata a casa a masturbarmi pensando ad un'altra donna, a questo punto meglio completare l'opera scusa.


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> eh gia.... ma io lo spero lo stesso...e spero un giorno che tua figlia trovi uno come te e poi vediamo se non sei fiscale...


spero di avere un maschio!

e soprattutto per quale motivo devi augurarmi del male caz.zo di budda.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> madame, non ho il ben che minimo dubbio al riguardo!


ma come cazz parli?
madame... ma de che?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> da vero uomo merda, sono d'accordo! Se non lo facessi passerei la giornata a casa a masturbarmi pensando ad un'altra donna, a questo punto meglio completare l'opera scusa.


ma va benissimo che ti scopi la sposata se è questo che vuoi e vuole lei...
*ma devi mollare la tua ragazza in modo che abbia la possibilità di trovarsi un uomo che non sia una merda!*


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> spero di avere un maschio!
> 
> e soprattutto per quale motivo devi augurarmi del male caz.zo di budda.


perchè lo stai facendo ad un'altra persona!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> da vero uomo merda, sono d'accordo! Se non lo facessi passerei la giornata a casa a masturbarmi pensando ad un'altra donna, a questo punto meglio completare l'opera scusa.


Ma sai che non riesco a capire come si possa dare un giudizio su sè stessi del genere e perseverare nel comportamento che porta a quel giudizio e poi dire di stare tanto bene...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A ventanni tutti abbiamo commesso errori e pure a 30...40..50... sto aspettando quelli dei 60...
> Ma credo che chi scrive a venti o a sessanta non abbia bisogno di comprensione (o non solo), ma di vedere aspetti diversi della sua vicenda.
> Si può capire che si possa, come cucciolamary, non avere il senso della realtà e essere convinte di vivere storie d'amore tormentate e di essere contesa da due uomini che tengono a lei. Ma chi è fuori dalla situazione deve farle notare che uno che ti insegue desideroso nello spogliatoio non è necesariamente innamorato (e il più delle volte non lo è) e che neppure lei lo è, ma è semplicemente lusingata e si sta comportando in modo autolesionista (oltre che scorretto nei confronti del fidanzato).
> E questo lo si può dire proprio sulla base della propria esperienza, errori compresi.


Dirlo in questo modo è un conto, augurandole di prendersi dei calci nel culo o sulle gengive non è lo stesso non credi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dirlo in questo modo è un conto, augurandole di prendersi dei calci nel culo o sulle gengive non è lo stesso non credi?


Ognuno ha il suo linguaggio e trattandosi di calci esclusivamente virtuali...potrebbero scuotere meglio di espressioni in uno stile diverso ...che infatti la ragazza ha bellamente ignorato.


----------



## LDS (7 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma come cazz parli?
> madame... ma de che?


????? annuccia sei arrabbiata con me ????????


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo linguaggio e trattandosi di calci esclusivamente virtuali...potrebbero scuotere meglio di espressioni in uno stile diverso ...che infatti la ragazza ha bellamente ignorato.


Ok...allora stiamo pronti ad accogliere i prossimi


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ????? annuccia sei arrabbiata con me ????????


no... ma non sopporto il madame.tutto lì.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no... ma non sopporto il madame.tutto lì.


ti pare troppo adeguato all'età?
sai, anna , anch'io a venti ero una ribelle spregiudicata ;
ma che mi limiti a ricordare con mia figlia i vecchi tempi passati sarà simpatico ma poco costruttivo per lei
mi sentirei patetica
qualcosa negli anni spero di aver appreso per poterle indicare la strada 
dandole gli strumenti , poi per cambiare percorso se lo riterrà giusto.
che le madri facciano le madri


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti pare troppo adeguato all'età?
> sai, anna , anch'io a venti ero una ribelle spregiudicata ;
> ma che mi limiti a ricordare con mia figlia i vecchi tempi passati sarà simpatico ma poco costruttivo per lei
> mi sentirei patetica
> ...


lo so Minerva che sei perfetta in tutto...
e si vede che io invece no.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me sembra che in questi giorni ( e in modo particolare stasera in almeno un paio di personaggi) l'acidità tracimi dai pori.
> 
> Buscopann





Asudem ha detto:


> e allora?
> l'acidità fa parte dell'animo umano.
> non ne sei esente sai?





Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda...ti posso assicurare che se c'è una cosa dalla quale sono proprio esente è l'acidità. Per il resto puoi dire quasi tutto di me.
> In ogni caso, con questa tua risposta, confermi che un bagno caldo  ti farebbe bene e ti leverebbe tutti quegli Streptococchi che stanno alimentando le tue sinapsi questa sera
> 
> Buscopann





Asudem ha detto:


> mi duole contraddirti ma le mie sinapsi sono colpite da ben altro, coglione.
> bastasse un bagno caldo ci farei la firma





Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè...ti commenti da sola
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> che non era sera si era capito benissimo. Se non hai luogo migliore dove scaricare le tue frustrazioni fallo pure. A me rimbalzano addosso ma non ci fai una bella figura
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non so nulla di te infatti. E infatti ho semplicemente detto che stasera sei acida, non che sei acida sempre. Ho letto 2 o 3 risposte in cui hai praticamente mandato a quel Paese altrettante persone, compreso me perchè avevo solo affermato che stasera qualcuno era un pò acido.
> Hai tirato su un casino che non finisce più...Beh...io non sono acido però questo non vuol dire che non mi debba difendere..Anche perchè quando vengo attaccato a mio modo di vedere ingiustamente..io istintivamente mi difendo
> 
> Buscopann





Italia1 ha detto:


> senti busco...parliamoci chiaro...chi sei tu per dire a chicchessia che è acido?
> sei tu che pretendi che non ti si dica niente dopo un affermazione del genere...





Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma che discorso del cavolo è? Non è concesso dire a qualcuno:" stasera mi sembri un pò acido?"
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> No...sbagliato..Lei ha risposto che sono un coglione e che dalle mie risposte si evince tutto di me e di che persona sono. Mi sembra MOLTO diverso.
> Non è che da domani vivrò peggio, ma volevo solo far notare di come ci siano 2 pesi e 2 misure anche di fronte a un'oggettiva evidenza.
> 
> Buscopann


ti faccio notare la mia prima risposta al tuo commento sull'acidità.
Io sono stata calma e pacata tu sei partito con la cazzata del bagno.
Quindi è inutile che dai lezioncine di educazione agli altri.


----------



## Old DanTheMan (8 Ottobre 2008)

Tanto peccambiare, la parola doddine è semprelastess': ViUlèèééNz!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Tanto peccambiare, la parola doddine è semprelastess': ViUlèèééNz!!


O.T.
Caro terrunciello ...non trovi che il tuo avatar, spiritoso, possa essere anche fastidioso?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> Caro terrunciello ...non trovi che il tuo avatar, spiritoso, possa essere anche fastidioso?


concordo sia sull'avatar che sul terrunciello


----------



## Old adelfo (8 Ottobre 2008)

pieno accordo sull'avatar...


----------



## Old Alexantro (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ne ho 20.. xo è difficile...col mio ragazzo ci sto insieme da 10 mesi... e nn è neanche una storiella ...xke è entrato nella mia famiglia e io nella sua... ce un certo legame... nn voglio finere tutto magari x un semplice capriccio mio.... xke io rimarro dell'idea che un altro cosi è impossibile trovarlo... ma quando ce il mio collega... vado in estasy


 se gia  dopo 10 mesi nonostante  pensi di stare bene con lui  ma lo tradisci andando avanti sara' solo peggio........


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

*che giornata...*

forse ieri ero un po stressata... e leggere senza interagire nel casino che è venuto fuori da questo post...diciamo che al 90% ho preso una decisione...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> forse ieri ero un po stressata... e leggere senza interagire nel casino che è venuto fuori da questo post...diciamo che al 90% ho preso una decisione...


dai sentiamo...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

non voglio litigare....rileggendo questo post sembra peggio che stare in un programma di maria de filippi in cui si sbranano tutti...solo per parlare!!

comunque ho deciso che sto col mio ragazzo....non mi prendo nessuna pausa perche sono inutili...e scarico il mio collega...


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non voglio litigare....rileggendo questo post sembra peggio che stare in un programma di maria de filippi in cui si sbranano tutti...solo per parlare!!
> 
> *comunque ho deciso che sto col mio ragazzo*....non mi prendo nessuna pausa perche sono inutili...e scarico il mio collega...


ok...perchè?


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

perche' è lui che amo davvero...che mi fa battere il cuore... l'altro probabilmente è solo un capriccio...e se avessi scelto in modo diverso ...avrei sempre nella mente il mio amore..

non sono poi cosi cattiva....senza cervello....


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> *perche' è lui che amo davvero...che mi fa battere il cuore... *l'altro probabilmente è solo un capriccio...e se avessi scelto in modo diverso ...avrei sempre nella mente il mio amore..
> 
> non sono poi cosi cattiva....senza cervello....


giuro che questa è la risposta che avrei voluto leggere ancora prima di aprire il post...
bene...auguri cucciola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps: nemmeno io/noi siamo poi così cattivi...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

*grazie..*



Italia1 ha detto:


> giuro che questa è la risposta che avrei voluto leggere ancora prima di aprire il post...
> bene...auguri cucciola
> 
> 
> ...


 
alla fine so che ho solo vent'anni...ma se penso che se non inizio a progettare il mio futuro da adesso ..è inutile.. non ho bisogno di crearmi altre storie...per cercare il vero amore che ho gia trovato e mi fa proiettare automaticamente con lui nel futuro.... i mosconi che mi girano in torno sono solo delle distrazioni ... a cui io devo resistere con orgoglio perche amo il mio dani


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> alla fine so che ho solo vent'anni...ma se penso che se non inizio a progettare il mio futuro da adesso ..è inutile.. non ho bisogno di crearmi altre storie...per cercare il vero amore che ho gia trovato e mi fa proiettare automaticamente con lui nel futuro.... i mosconi che mi girano in torno sono solo delle distrazioni ... a cui io devo resistere con orgoglio perche amo il mio dani


lo spero per te..io personalmente non ci guadagno nulla a dirti che sei superficiale o str... (anche se poi non è vero perchè ci ho guadagnato dell'acido e del maleducato).
quello che per te è una distrazione potrebbe essere uno strazio per qualcun'altro...se ci hai pensato e deciso di agire di conseguenza ovviamente spinta da un sentimento (che spero sia vero) bene, altrimenti (per me) non meriti nessuna comprensione e ti devi anche prendere i calci in culo e senza nemmeno lamentarti...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> alla fine so che ho solo vent'anni...ma se penso che se non inizio a progettare il mio futuro da adesso ..è inutile.. non ho bisogno di crearmi altre storie...per cercare il vero amore che ho gia trovato e mi fa proiettare automaticamente con lui nel futuro.... i mosconi che mi girano in torno sono solo delle distrazioni ... a cui io devo resistere con orgoglio perche amo il mio dani


devi progettare il tuo futuro investendo su di te e sui tuoi affetti veri.
non buttare via questi anni cercando solo l'amore... ma usali per amarti e crearti un qualcosa di tuo che nessuno mai potrà toglierti.


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> di essere fidanzate...di voler bene al vostro uomo...ma di essere attratte da un altro?
> 
> io ci sn dentro in pieno....con un collega...che appena mi vede andar via dal fine turno me lo ritrovo negli spogiatoi...(è pazzo a
> 
> ...


Cucciolamary deve essere l'amica di fiordigiggiola


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Cucciolamary deve essere l'amica di fiordigiggiola


 e....chi sarebbe?


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> e....chi sarebbe?


Una che ti somiglia...


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> alla fine so che ho solo vent'anni...ma se penso che se non inizio a progettare il mio futuro da adesso ..è inutile.. non ho bisogno di crearmi altre storie...per cercare il vero amore che ho gia trovato e mi fa proiettare automaticamente con lui nel futuro.... i mosconi che mi girano in torno sono solo delle distrazioni ... a cui io devo resistere con orgoglio perche amo il mio dani


hai 20 anni, e difficilmente quello che ora ti pare giusto sarà la cosa giusta più avanti.
hai l'età per divertirti, per conoscere uomini diversi tra loro, per fare esperienze 
E' che la lealtà la devi imparare da subito. Se ti senti poco sicura del tuo uomo vivi da sola la tua vita, la tua libertà e la tua voglia giustissima di fare esperienze.
non fare soffrire chi ti ama.
vivitela con serenità, poi quando è il momento deciderai se impegnarti o no , ma nel frattempo non fare soffrire chi si fida e ti ama.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> devi progettare il tuo futuro investendo su di te e sui tuoi affetti veri.
> non buttare via questi anni cercando solo l'amore... ma usali per amarti e crearti un qualcosa di tuo che nessuno mai potrà toglierti.




















oggi hai l'età, il tempo e il modo pper costuire la persona che sarai. I tuoi gusti. I film che ami, la musica che non sopporti, cosa ti paice fare la sera, i libri che leggi, le uscite con le amiche. tutto questo lo devi vivere chiunque ci sia al tuo fianco e con la consapevolezza che una sbandata si può avere, ma la seconda no, è segno che qualcosa non va.
COl tuo ragazzo parli? Gli dici di cosa hai bisogno? Litigate? E tu lo dici a te stessa di cosa hai bisogno?


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai 20 anni, e difficilmente quello che ora ti pare giusto sarà la cosa giusta più avanti.
> hai l'età per divertirti, per conoscere uomini diversi tra loro, per fare esperienze
> *E' che la lealtà la devi imparare da subito*. Se ti senti poco sicura del tuo uomo vivi da sola la tua vita, la tua libertà e la tua voglia giustissima di fare esperienze.
> non fare soffrire chi ti ama.
> vivitela con serenità, poi quando è il momento deciderai se impegnarti o no , ma nel frattempo non fare soffrire chi si fida e ti ama.


 è proprio questo il punto.
si parla tanto di sincerità, schiettezza ma evidentemente per molti nel campo dei sentimenti diventa tutto molto relativo.
una donna veramente libera ha il coraggio di decidere chi vuole e l 'onestà  di dirlo


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> *si parla tanto di sincerità, schiettezza ma evidentemente per molti nel campo dei sentimenti diventa tutto molto relativo.*
> *una donna veramente libera ha il coraggio di decidere chi vuole e l 'onestà di dirlo*
















  donna...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è proprio questo il punto.
> si parla tanto di sincerità, schiettezza ma evidentemente per molti nel campo dei sentimenti diventa tutto molto relativo.
> una donna veramente libera ha il coraggio di decidere chi vuole e l 'onestà di dirlo


io guardando com'ero da piccola..la famiglia in cui sono cresciuta...mi chiedo come faccio ogni tanto ad avere queste ricadute...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io guardando com'ero da piccola..la famiglia in cui sono cresciuta...mi chiedo come faccio ogni tanto ad avere queste ricadute...


che intendi con 'queste ricadute' al plurale?


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io guardando com'ero da piccola..la famiglia in cui sono cresciuta...mi chiedo come faccio ogni tanto ad avere queste ricadute...


la trasparenza nella vita di una persona è un valore importante, cucciola.
quando si parla di stare bene con sé stessi....è questo che conta, 
non le facili autogratificazioni.


----------



## brugola (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io guardando com'ero da piccola..la famiglia in cui sono cresciuta...mi chiedo come faccio ogni tanto ad avere queste ricadute...


di cazzate ne facciamo tutti.
è rendersene conto in tempo e non accettare di far parte di una massa che non ci piace che ci distingue


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> di cazzate ne facciamo tutti.
> è rendersene conto in tempo e non accettare di far parte di una massa che non ci piace che ci distingue


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la trasparenza nella vita di una persona è un valore importante, cucciola.
> quando si parla di stare bene con sé stessi....è questo che conta,
> non le facili autogratificazioni.


 è brutto il mondo perche sei attaccato da ogni lato e quando meno te lo aspetti...e io lo ammetto...sono troppo debole...ma non è che lo sono diventeta...lo sono sempre stata...


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che intendi con 'queste ricadute' al plurale?


 ......
sì, 
vuoi parlarci di quando non tolleravi il pannolone?


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

*non mi ricordo*



Grande82 ha detto:


> che intendi con 'queste ricadute' al plurale?


 non so se ve l'ho gia scritto.. ma non ho voglia di scorrere tutto il post ..

pero'... io mi ritengo molto diversa dalle ragazze *****ttine della mia eta' che si basano solo sull'immagine e su cosa pensano di loro... le odio...

non per vantarmi ma credo di essere molto piu guardata io nella mia semplicita'.. perche non sono brutta ...e non ce nessuno che fin ora che me l'ha detto...

solo che la mia infanzia (sara' stata forse l'annata dell'88 a esserlo) è stata molto diversa da quella dei ragazzini di 13-14-15enni che si vedono adesso per strada che gia si credono adulti*...noi pensavamo solo a giocare, divertirci...*e fino a 14anni non pensavo proprio ai ragazzi....diciamo pure fino a 15... dico la verita'...non mi interessava apparire...ero quello che ero...una ragazzetta che andava a scuola spensierata... non mi truccavo, non uscivo alla sera... stavamo le ore a parlare io e le mie amiche di stupidaggini che pero' avevamo in comune e ci sentivamo realizzate... a vedere il mondo d'oggi mi chiedo...ero ritardata io?non penso...perche ho vissuto un infanzia e adolescenza esattamente come l'ha vissuta mia sorella che ha 11anni piu di me... lei non era molto diversa da me fino a 16anni! 

poi ho subito un cambiamento improvviso... il mio corpo ha cominciato a cambiare...dimagrire dimagrire e modellarsi...gente che non mi ha visto dai 16 ai 18 anni dubitava che fossi io... era troppo sconvolgente ma la cosa iniziava a compiacermi... è come se ho subito una trasformazione ..e da quel momento ho iniziato ad essere notata... ma ...ero insieme al ragazzo con cui sono stata 3anni...che pero' amavo...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2008)

Vado a sheakerare, chi porta la droga?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non so se ve l'ho gia scritto.. ma non ho voglia di scorrere tutto il post ..
> 
> pero'... io mi ritengo molto diversa dalle ragazze *****ttine della mia eta' che si basano solo sull'immagine e su cosa pensano di loro... le odio...
> 
> ...


 non ho ancora capito che intendi con le ricadute..... 
(riguardo alla tua infanzia/adolescenza anche io ho avuto più o meno la stessa situazione, fino ai 16-17anni. idem le mie amiche e credo pure le tue, immagino che quando vedi le 'giovani generazioni' vanesie sia perchè guardi solo la parte appariscnte, quelle truccate e un pò scemette, ma in ogni generazione ci sono persone in gamba e persone meno, persone con percorsi sociali e relazionali in un modo e persone che ne hanno avuti altri...)


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito che intendi con le ricadute.....
> (riguardo alla tua infanzia/adolescenza anche io ho avuto più o meno la stessa situazione, fino ai 16-17anni. idem le mie amiche e credo pure le tue, immagino che quando vedi le 'giovani generazioni' vanesie sia perchè guardi solo la parte appariscnte, quelle truccate e un pò scemette, ma in ogni generazione ci sono persone in gamba e persone meno, persone con percorsi sociali e relazionali in un modo e persone che ne hanno avuti altri...)


 
ricadute di debolezza..forse ho sbagliato a scrivere...pero'era nel senso che ogni tanto vorrei stare sola ...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ricadute di debolezza..forse ho sbagliato a scrivere...pero'era nel senso che ogni tanto vorrei stare sola ...


mi pare un 'volere' intelligente.... e non per andare a letto con chissachi, anche se potresti, ma per formare la tua personalità e gusti lontano dalle ovvie influenze di chi ci è accanto!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non voglio litigare....*rileggendo questo post sembra peggio che stare in un programma di maria de filippi in cui si sbranano tutti...solo per parlare*!!
> 
> comunque ho deciso che sto col mio ragazzo....non mi prendo nessuna pausa perche sono inutili...e scarico il mio collega...


 Non hai ancora visto nulla


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> ricadute di debolezza..forse ho sbagliato a scrivere...pero'era nel senso che ogni tanto vorrei stare sola ...


omadonninasanta...ma siamo sicuri che sei la stessa persona di qualche ora fa-amo il mio dani, ho preso una decisione ecc...non è che hai il pc in comune con la figlia dodicenne della vicina di casa e vi scambiate le password?

lettrice la droga la porto io...


----------



## Old cucciolamary (8 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> omadonninasanta...ma siamo sicuri che sei la stessa persona di qualche ora fa-amo il mio dani, ho preso una decisione ecc...non è che hai il pc in comune con la figlia dodicenne della vicina di casa e vi scambiate le password?
> 
> lettrice la droga la porto io...


 infatti non era riferito a questo monento!!


----------



## Old Papero (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> infatti non era riferito a questo monento!!


Inizia a cambiare la firma che non c'entra niente con quello che stai dicendo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Cucciolamary deve essere l'amica di fiordigiggiola


 Lo credo anch'io..


----------



## Old amarax (8 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> io rispondo alla frase che hai usato per aprire i tuoi interventi *La vita è una sola... ogni attimo è prezioso...e bisogna viverla a pieno senza poi avere rimpianti.*
> 
> 
> Sei per niente confusa. Sei ben sicura di quello che vuoi. Non vuoi avere rimpianti. Ok.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*mah...*



Minerva ha detto:


> è proprio questo il punto.
> si parla tanto di sincerità, schiettezza ma evidentemente per molti nel campo dei sentimenti diventa tutto molto relativo.
> una donna veramente libera ha il coraggio di decidere chi vuole e l 'onestà di dirlo


Io quoto Minerva, per quel che può servire....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sono meravigliose le dichiarazioni di intenti su quello che una giovane può pretendere dalla vita, purché sia dispèosta a pagarne lo scotto in coerenza e rispetto verso gli altri.
Vabbeh... Minerva io, te e pochi altri .... i soliti cani nel deserto!
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2008)

*Minerva*

Quoto la tua magnifica espessione..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !Solo una domanda:Non credo sia una questione di coraggio.....ma di sentimenti e di onestà....il coraggio viene dopo...!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quoto la tua magnifica espessione.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la questione che si pone è se ad essere onesti ci voglia coraggio.sinceramente penso che occorra soprattutto buona volontà


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2008)

*Minerva*

Non credo basti così poco.....onesti ci si nasce...poi diventa una filosofia di vita!!!


----------



## Old Confù (9 Ottobre 2008)

cucciolamary ha detto:


> non so se ve l'ho gia scritto.. ma non ho voglia di scorrere tutto il post ..
> 
> pero'... io mi ritengo molto diversa dalle ragazze *****ttine della mia eta' che si basano solo sull'immagine e su cosa pensano di loro... le odio...
> 
> ...





Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito che intendi con le ricadute.....
> (riguardo alla tua infanzia/adolescenza anche io ho avuto più o meno la stessa situazione, fino ai 16-17anni. idem le mie amiche e credo pure le tue, immagino che quando vedi le 'giovani generazioni' vanesie sia perchè guardi solo la parte appariscnte, quelle truccate e un pò scemette, ma in ogni generazione ci sono persone in gamba e persone meno, persone con percorsi sociali e relazionali in un modo e persone che ne hanno avuti altri...)


No scusate, ma io mi chiedo: Ma dove vivevate????
Perchè io dall'età di 13 anni, non ho fatto altro che parlare con le mie amiche di ragazzi...forse adesso i discorsi sono un pò più vari...perchè ognuna ha i propri cavoli, ma da piccoline era bellissimo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a a parte...Grande lo sai che siamo coetanee, mentre con te cucciola c'è quasi 1 scarto generazionale...

Ad essere diverso era il fatto che il sesso era vissuto con un pò più di calma,(non da tutte però) si sapeva che le storie prima o poi sarebbero finite e le cose si vivevano in maniera diversa...ora anche a 16 anni si tende a fare "fidanzamenti ufficiali" e rapporti con le famiglie, con tutto il peso che ne consegue(e in questo campo esperienza ne ho)!!!!

Cucciola, a vent'anni devi vivere una storia da 20 enne...è diverso proprio il tipo di rapporto che dovresti istaurare, non puoi viverlo come se entrambi aveste, che sò io, ....30 anni, perchè ci sono altre priorità, e se non lo fai ora, potresti ritrovarti tra dieci anni, a ricercare quel genere di esperienza da adolescente...


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*.........*



Minerva ha detto:


> la questione che si pone è se ad essere onesti ci voglia coraggio.sinceramente penso che occorra soprattutto buona volontà


Aggiungerei anche un po' di rispetto, la coerenza sarebbe fare una scelta e comunicarla, magari senza periodi di decantazione.
Bruja


----------

